# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Chrome 5 et ses nouveauts arrivent sur Mac, Linux et Windows, Chrome 6 disponible sur le dev channel

## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 10/06/10*

*Apple aide le dveloppement de Chrome*
*Et corrige deux failles majeures de scurit du navigateur de Google*


Certes, les navigateurs d'Apple et de Google partagent le mme moteur

Certes.

Mais la nouvelle a tout de mme de quoi surprendre. L'diteur de Safari a particip  sans contre-partie - au dveloppement de son concurrent Chrome.

Le bilan des correctifs apports  Chrome 5.0.375.70, publis hier par Google, crdite trs officiellement Apple de deux participations.

Ces deux correctifs ne sont en plus pas ngligeables puisqu'ils colmatent deux failles qualifies de majeures par l'quipe de de dveloppement de Chrome elle-mme.





Pour mmoire, les deux navigateurs utilisent des variantes diffrentes de WebKit.

Il est fort probable (mais pas certain) que ces correctifs portent sur la partie commune du moteur utilise par Safari et Chrome. Et qu'Apple ait donc avant tout travaill pour son propre compte.

Les plus positifs d'entre vous y verront un bel exemple de collaboration (force ou non) et un beau geste de Google.
Les autres diront qu'au regard de la concurrence acharne que se livre les deux socits, il ne s'agit tout au plus que d'une simple anecdote.

A chacun de voir.

On notera au passage que Chrome 5.0.375.70, la plus rcente des version stables, est disponible.


*Source* : L'annonce des correctifs de Google Chrome


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 26/05/10*


*Google Chrome 5 et ses nombreuses amliorations sortent officiellement*
*Et simultanment sur Linux, Mac et Windows*


L'arrive de Chrome 6 sur le dev channel le laissait prsager (lire ci-avant), Chrome 5 tait en phase de finalisation.

Ce n'est donc pas une surprise de voir arriver aujourd'hui la version officielle du navigateur de Google avec ses nombreuses amliorations : dont une _ de 30 et 35 % aux benchmarks V8 et SunSpiders_  dans la prise en charge des contenus en JavaScript, l'intgration du Flash en natif, la synchronisation qui touche  prsent la quasi totalit des paramtres et donnes du navigateur (thmes, homepage, etc.), et un trs gros travail sur le HTML 5.

Le HTML 5 est en effet  l'honneur dans cette version avec le support du glisser-dposer des fichiers (drag-and-drop), les sockets rseaux (qui amliore la communication avec les serveurs par rapport au XMLHttpRequest), l'Applications Cache (ou App Cache, ou Super Cookies, qui permettent de faire tourner des applications on-line en mode dconnect) ou la golocalisation (active par dfaut).

Petite modification de l'UI, les marques-pages sont  prsent grs dans un onglet ddi.

Quant au mode  navigation prive , il englobe  prsent galement les extensions.

Enfin, et c'est une bonne surprise Google Chrome 5 sort simultanment et pour la premire fois sur Linux, Mac et Windows.

a se passe par ici.
http://www.google.com/chrome


Pour mmoire, et pour les plus curieux, Chrome 6 est d'ores et dj disponible sur le dev channel.
http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel

Quant aux versions ultrieures (7 ? 8 ? 9 ? ), elles devraient intgrer la reconnaissance vocale si l'on en croit les dclarations faites au Google I/O par Ian Fette, le responsable produit de Chrome, pour qui diriger son navigateur avec la voix est certainement un des dfis les plus prometteurs pour Internet.

Il n'a en revanche  et bien videmment  pas donner la moindre date pour la ralisation d'un tel type d'API.

*Source* : Annonce officielle de Google


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette nouvelle version de Chrome : trs bonne, moyenne, mauvaise?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 18/05/10*


*Chrome 6 dj disponible*
*Pour les dveloppeurs deux semaines  peine aprs la beta de Chrome 5*


Les versions de Chrome, le navigateur de Google, se succdent en continue.

A peine deux semaines aprs l'arrive d'une beta de Chrome 5 riche en nouveauts (lire ci-avant), l'quipe de dveloppement vient d'annoncer celle de Chrome 6 sur le canal dveloppeur.

Pour l'instant, les volutions par rapport  Chrome 5 sont minimes (par exemple, amlioration de la copie d'adresses Web et de la gestion de la barre d'adresse).

Mais cette version 6 indique surtout que le travail sur la version 5 concerne  prsent son optimisation. A contrario, toutes les nouvelles fonctionnalits devraient donc tre implmentes dans cette nouvelle pr-version.

Elle indique aussi que Google continue  numroter ses versions  marche force en mlangeant volutions majeures, mineures et milestones.

Pour les plus tmraires, Chrome 6 est disponible sur le dev channel (NB : de Chromium, l'implmentation libre  la base de Chrome).


*Source* : L'annonce officielle de Google sur le blog de Chrome

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi Google semble-t-il tenir si peu compte de la numrotation classique gnralement utilise pour les versions successives d'un navigateur : marketing ou libert des quipes de dveloppement ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 05/05/10*

*Chrome 5, une nouvelle beta qui vaut le dtour*
*Encore plus rapide, elle intgre de trs nombreuses fonctionnalits : Flash, HTML 5 et navigation prive au menu*


Chrome 5.0.375.29 vient d'arriver sur le beta channel.

Cette fois-ci, et contrairement  la prcdente (lire ci-avant), on peut qualifier cette volution d'importante tant les nouvelles fonctionnalits et les amliorations sont nombreuses.

La premire d'entre elles concerne la vitesse.

On savait que Chrome tait rapide, notamment sur les contenus JavaScript. Cette beta l'est encore plus.

C'est en tout cas le message de l'quipe de dveloppement pour qui elle reprsente _ la progression en terme de vitesse et de performance la plus importante, avec une amlioration de 30 et 35 % aux benchmarks V8 et SunSpiders par rapport  la prcdente beta_ . Et de souligner que cette progression est de plus de 200 et 300 % si l'on compare avec la toute premire beta, sortie il y a  peine deux ans.

Chrome 5 est plus rapide, mais il devient aussi plus complet.

Les nouveauts ne manquent pas. L'intgration du *Flash* en natif tout d'abord (une volution annonce). Le plug-in d'Adobe sera par ailleurs automatiquement mis  jour. Un choix  l'oppos de celui d'Apple donc.

La *synchronisation* ne se limite plus simplement aux marque-pages. A prsent, plusieurs autres paramtres sont galement concerns (thmes, langues, page d'accueil, etc.).

Le *HTML 5* est aussi  l'honneur avec le support du glisser-dposer des fichiers (drag-and-drop), les sockets rseaux (qui amliore la communication avec les serveurs par rapport au XMLHttpRequest), l'Applications Cache (ou App Cache, ou Super Cookies, qui permettent de faire tourner des applications on-line en mode dconnect) ou la golocalisation. (lire par ailleurs :  Les principales nouveauts du HTML5 )

La golocalisation sera pour sa part active par dfaut. Une fonctionnalit qui concerne bien videmment majoritairement les smartphones.

Enfin, le mode * navigation prive  englobe  prsent les extensions*  il sera possible de les utiliser en navigation furtive sans laisser de trace.

Cette beta de Chrome 5 est donc quasiment *synchrone avec la version dveloppeur* (sur le dev channel) du navigateur de Google, une version qui est, par dfinition, moins stable.

Pour marquer le coup, Google a dcider de sortir une vido (en Flash donc). D'autres devraient suivre pour alimenter le  buzz .






La beta de Chrome 5 est disponible aussi bien pour Windows que pour Linux ou Mac.


*Source* : L'annonce de la beta de Chrome 5

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Sduit(e) ou pas sduit(e) par cette beta ?



*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 29/03/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Google Chrome 5.0 en beta pour toutes les plateformes*
*Mac et Linux accdent aussi  la golocalisation, au surf priv et  la traduction automatique*


Depuis Vendredi, Chrome, la navigateur de Google qui n'arrte pas de gagner des parts de march, est disponible en beta pour sa version 5.

Si celle-ci ne changera pas grand chose pour les utilisateurs de Windows, elle sera en revanche accueillie avec plus d'enthousiasme par les Linuxien et les possesseurs de Mac.

Chrome 5.0.342.7 propose en effet pour la premire fois pour ces deux plateformes la traduction automatique et des fonctionnalits plus pousses pour surfer en toute confidentialit. Cerise sur la gteau (pour certains), l'API de golocalisation est galement au menu.

A noter que Chrome 5.0.36 (plus exactement *5.0.360.2*) est galement arrive, mais *en version alpha*. Principale nouveaut, les marques-pages sont  prsent grs directement depuis un onglet.

*Google Chrome 5.0.342.7 beta* est disponible ici pour Mac OS X et ici pour Linux.
*Google Chrome 5.0.342.8 beta* est disponible ici pour Windows.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 18/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Arrive de Chrome 4.1*
*Traduction automatique et meilleur contrle de la confidentialit au menu de cette version du navigateur de Google*


Google vient d'annoncer l'arrive de la version dfinitive de Chrome 4.1.

Le navigateur s'enrichit d'une fonction principale : la traduction, via Google Traduction (lire ci-avant).

Concrtement, si l'option est active, Chrome proposera de traduire chaque page en langue trangre que vous visitez. Un bandeau se droule pour confirmer la langue choisie.

Autre avance majeure, les "Paramtres de contenu" permettront de mieux filtrer cookies, pop-ups et autres contenus utilisant JavaScript.

A l'heure o nous crivons ces lignes, la version 4.1 n'est pas encore accessible sur le site de tlchargement du navigateur.

Mais Google assure que ce sera le cas dans les heures qui viennent.

NB : cette version concerne uniquement Windows, la version 5.0 pour Linux et Mac est actuellement en cours de dveloppement

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 03/03/10* *(Djug)*

*Google lance la version beta du navigateur Chrome 4.1*
* qui intgre la traduction automatique des pages web et amliore la protection de la vie priv.*


Google vient de lancer la version bta de son navigateur Chrome 4.1 pour  les systmes dexploitation Windows.

La grande nouveaut de cette nouvelle version est  lintgration de la fonctionnalit de la traduction instantane des pages web crite dans des langues diffrentes de celle des paramtres de l'internaute.




 Autre nouveaut, un panneau de configuration pour la protection de la vie prive. 



Avec cette nouvelle versions, les utilisateurs seront capables de dfinir des rgles pour les cookies, les pop-ups , les plugins , le JavaScript et les images.
Ce qui va permettre par exemple aux utilisateurs, de dfinir une liste de site de confiance autoriss  installer des cookies, et dinterdire dautres sites.




la version Bta de  chrome 4.1  pour Windows est disponible pour  le tlchargement ici


 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?



*Mise  jour du 15/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Chrome 5.0 : Extensions et synchronisation pour tous*
*Une nouvelle beta de la version Mac du navigateur de Google est arrive*


C'est fait. Chrome pour Mac intgre  prsent les (2.200) extensions et la synchronisation des favoris (via un compte G-mail).

L'UI de gestion des marques pages s'intgre galement mieux dans l'environnement graphique pur typique d'Apple.

Google continue de numroter ses versions  marche force. Cette nouvelle beta pour Mac est ainsi baptise 5.0.

*Chrome 5.0 bta pour Mac OS X* est disponible ici.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  L'arrive des extensions et de la synchronisation va-t-elle vous pousser  abandonner Safari ou Firefox ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 26/01/10*
*Les commentaires de cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le post*


*Google Chrome 4 dbarque* 
*Sur Windows avec la synchronisation des favoris, ses extensions et une vitesse encore plus grande* 


Depuis quelques semaines, on le trouvait sur le dev channel puis sur le beta-channel de Google. Mais cette fois-ci, Chrome 4 est bel et bien arriv pour le "grand-public".

En tout cas sur Windows. 

Linux et Mac devront attendre encore un peu, mais sa sortie sur ces deux OS ne saurait tarder.
Un build de Chrome 4 pour Linux est par exemple disponible sur le beta-channel. Mac devra attendre un peu plus longtemps (mais allez jeter un oeil sur le dev-channel).

Chrome 4 est donc  prsent parfaitement stable et permet d'accder  quelques... [Lire la suite]

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Avec ses extensions, sa synchronisation et sa vitesse encore plus grande (et ses campagnes publicitaires) : que manque-t-il encore  Chrome ? 

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*07/01/10*

*Chrome : les extensions pour la version Mac sont de retour*
*Mais la synchronisation des favoris bugue toujours*


Elles taient venues et elle taient reparties aussi sec.

Les extensions pour Chrome version Mac, le navigateur de Google qui s'affiche  prsent dans le mtro, sont aujourd'hui de retour.

En tout cas sur la mouture du navigateur disponible sur le Dev Channel (la 4.0.288.1). A ne pas confondre avec le plus traditionnel Beta Channel.

Ces deux canaux tant indpendant il faudra tlcharger l'application pour la r-installer manuellement pour bnficier des extensions. La mise  jour automatique d'une version Beta Channel ne pouvant se faire vers une version Dev Channel  et inversement (c'est toujours plus clair en le disant).

Quoi qu'il en soit, cette version pour dveloppeurs semble parfaitement stable et les extensions fonctionnent  merveille.

Reste cependant un bug  plus ou moins important selon votre utilisation du navigateur  la synchronisation des favoris peut faire crasher Google Chrome. Si vous n'utilisez pas cette fonctionnalit, il y a peu de chance que vous notiez une diffrence avec une Beta.

Chrome pour Mac en version add-ons friendly est disponible ici.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les extensions de Chrome en fasse un possible Safari-killer ?
 ::fleche::  Et un Firefox-killer ?
 ::fleche::  Les dclarations du PDG de Google sur la confidentialit vous dissuadent-elles de passer  Chrome ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Pourquoi les dveloppeurs d'extensions prfrent Chrome  Firefox*
*Le navigateur de Google compte dj plus de 500 add-ons disponibles*


A peine lance, la galerie d'extensions pour Google Chrome compte dj plus de 500 add-ons disponibles.

La raison principale semble tenir au fait qu'il est largement *plus simple et confortable de dvelopper pour le navigateur de Google* que pour celui de Mozilla.

Hier soir  Moutain View, Erik Kay, ingnieur chez Google, a lanc lors d'une prsentation  la presse : "_les extensions de Chrome ne sont que des pages webs_". Preuve  l'appui, et avec un collgue, il dveloppa sur scne une extension en moins de cinq minutes.

Plusieurs dveloppeurs prsents confirment ce confort de travail.

Et beaucoup ne peuvent s'empcher de le comparer avec le dveloppement beaucoup plus laborieux pour Firefox.

Tous partagent l'opinion que les extensions pour Chrome sont plus rapides et faciles  crer que pour le Panda Roux. C'est par exemple l'avis de James Joaquin, pourtant crateur de Xmarks, un des add-ons les plus populaires de Firefox (aka Foxmarks).

La vitesse ne se retrouve pas simplement dans le dveloppement. Elle est galement prsente dans *la validation des extensions*. A peine soumise, l'extensions est instantanment disponible dans la galerie de Chrome ( quelques exceptions prts).

Au niveau de la conception, les extensions de Google Chrome fonctionnent comme *des process indpendants*. Autrement dit, un add-on bugg ou n'aura aucune rpercussion sur le fonctionnement gnral du reste du navigateur. On ne peut s'empcher de penser aux onglets "indpendants" qui fonctionnent sur le mme modle.

Comme signal ici-mme par de nombreux membres du forum, l'installation "live" des extensions est galement bluffante. *Plus besoin de redmarrer le navigateur* comme pour Firefox. Une procdure ultra-simplifie qui ne peut que populariser les add-ons auprs du public... et donc favoriser les dveloppeurs.

Enfin, les extensions de Chrome *se mettent  jour d'elles-mmes*. S'en est fini du problme rcurrent auquel taient confronts les dveloppeurs webs. Plus besoin de se demander comment amener les utilisateurs  up-dater leurs crations. Un problme souvent pineux : la majorit des internautes ne prenant pas le temps, mme quand on leur demande, d'effectuer une simple mise  jour.

Mais ce processus d'up-date est  double tranchant.

Il peut aussi modifier voire dsinstaller des extensions si Google le souhaite.

On parle bien sr de raison de scurit mais un contrle  distance de ce qui est install sur un navigateur est tout de mme la porte ouverte  un autre problme que celui de la scurit : celui de la confidentialit.

Il reste galement  savoir si la vitesse d'un Chrome avec 50 extensions installes dessus sera toujours aussi grande. On sait que c'est l'un des dfauts les plus mis en avant sur Firefox.

Google prtend avoir fait des tests et tre arriv  des rsultats identiques en terme de performance entre un navigateur "nu" et un navigateur surcharg d'add-ons. On peut les croire, mais attendons tout de mme de le voir.

Au final, le plus grand frein  l'adoption de Chrome - et au dveloppement de ses toutes nouvelles extensions - reste certainement le PDG de Google lui-mme.

Ses dclarations glaantes sur la vision de la confidentialit de sa socit ne poussent pas  trouver rassurant le process de mise  jour des extensions.

Jusqu' ce qu'un add-on "confidentialit totale" sorte pour Chromium ?


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Vous parait-il vraiment plus simple de dvelopper une extension pour Chrome ?
 ::fleche::  Allez-vous continuer  dvelopper pour Firefox ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*09/12/09*

*La galerie d'extensions pour Chrome est arrive*
*Mozilla et Firefox s'inquitent :  tort ?*


Conformment  nos prvisions (lire ci-dessous), Google vient de lancer sa galerie d'extensions pour Chrome, soit deux jours avant le Add-on-Con 09.

Avec l'arrive de la dernire mouture du navigateur pour Linux et pour Mac, il s'agit l de la troisime nouvelle importante de la semaine pour Google Chrome.

On le sait, le premier navigateur a avoir imposer ce modle de add-ons auprs du grand public est celui de la Fondation Mozilla, le dsormais clbre Firefox.

L'arrive des Add-ons chez un concurrent est donc un pav lanc dans la marre du Panda Roux. Les quipes de dveloppement de Mozilla accueillent cette nouveaut de Google de manire ambigu.

De manire diplomatique  et pleine de lieux communs  Jono, du Mozilla Labs, est trs content de cette concurrence qui ne peut que profiter  l'utilisateur final, motiver en interne, rendre les navigateurs meilleurs... etc.

De manire nettement plus sincre l'quipe de Firefox admet que "_la communaut des dveloppeurs d'extensions pour Firefox a depuis longtemps t notre plus grande force, [et que] l'arrive de cette fonctionnalit chez Google reprsente un vrai dfi de taille_".

Ne sentirait-on pas poindre une lgre inquitude ?





La galerie d'extensions est d'ores et dj en ligne.


Source : Le Blog de Jono

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Quelle est extension pour Chrome prfrez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Et pensez-vous que leur qualit peut (ou va) pousser les utilisateurs  quitter Firefox ?


*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*



*07/12/09*

*Chrome : Les extensions arriveront avant Vendredi*
*Allez-vous en dvelopper ?*


On savait l'arrive des extensions pour Chrome imminente.

Un site avait mme dj t mis en ligne, mais il tait jusqu'ici rserv aux dveloppeurs pour qu'ils y hbergent leur crations. Mais pour l'instant, aucun utilisateur ne pouvait encore  officiellement  les utiliser.

La situation devrait changer avant Vendredi.

La page de la galerie d'extensions pour les utilisateurs devrait alors permettre  tout un chacun de personnaliser son navigateur sur le modle qui a fait l'norme succs de Firefox face  Internet Explorer.

Petit bmols, les extensions ne devraient tre disponibles que pour la version pour Windows du navigateur de Google.

Le timing de Google prend tout son sens lorsque l'on considre qu'un colloque spcialement ddi aux extensions des navigateurs, le Add-on-Con 09, se tiendra vendredi prochain... colloque dont Google est un des parrains le plus important.

Une occasion en or pour faire un coup de com' ?

Pour mmoire, certaines extensions sont d'ores et dj disponibles sur Google Code, d'autres sur des sites comme ChromeExtensions.org (plus d'informations sur ce point dans les news prcdentes et dans les commentaires de ce sujet...)


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous dj test des extensions pour Chrome ? Lesquelles prfrez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous l'intention d'en dvelopper ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*24/11/09*

*Navigateur : Google ouvre sa galerie d'extensions pour Chrome aux dveloppeurs* 
*Mais pas encore aux beta-testeurs* 


Certes le build de la Beta de Chrome 4, que l'on trouve sur le "dev channel" de Google (lire news prcdentes), permet dj de tester les extensions de manire plus ou moins officieuse.

Certes. 

Mais depuis cette nuit les extensions - ces petits programmes qui ajoutent des fonctionnalits aux navigateurs -  sont rentres dans leur phase officielle.
Les dveloppeurs sont invits  mettre en ligne leurs crations sur la toute nouvelle galerie que nous vous annoncions en avant-premire ds la semaine dernire (lire par ailleurs).

Bien qu'officielle, la galerie est encore en phase de test. Comme dit sur le blog de Chromium (le build libre de Chrome), "_un pas de plus vers la version dfinitive_" vient d'tre franchi. Mais la route reste longue.





Les dveloppeurs peuvent donc uploader leurs extensions pour les proposer au grand public.

Enfin... en guise de grand public l'audience il faudra se contenter dans un premier temps d'une audience qui se limitera  Google.

La Gallerie n'est pas encore ouverte aux "beta-testeurs" et ne devrait l'tre dans les jours qui viennent qu' quelques lus tris sur le volet.

Google se rserve par ailleurs le droit de valider - ou pas - la mise en ligne des extensions proposes.

Dans les faits, la socit affirme ne pas vouloir contrler le contenu des extensions mais leur scurit. Ne seront vrifies,  en croire Google bien sr, que celles qui "_incluent des composants NPAPI et des scripts en rapport avec les URLs file:// "_.

Si vous souhaitez soumettre votre cration, la "Extensions Gallery" se trouve ici.

Aucun date n'est encore fixe pour l'ouverture publique (beta et/ou dfinitive) de la galerie.

En attendant, une lecture attentive du forum ci-dessous vous donnera toutes les clefs si vous tes intress par une preview officieuse.


Source : Billet officiel du Blog de Chromium



*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 16/11/09*

*Navigateur : Les extensions de Google Chrome arrivent* 
*Les URL pour la galerie d'add-ons sont dj l* 


Deux indices montrent que les extensions de Chrome vont arriver trs prochainement. Prvues pour Chrome 4.0, la bta de cette version est cependant sortie sans cette fonctionnalit (lire par ailleurs, ci-dessous).

Tout d'abord un lien a fait son apparition en bas de l'UI de Chromium.
Chromium est la version open-source officiel de Google Chrome.
A ce titre, elle est un bon indicateur des futures fonctionnalits du navigateur de Google.





Cette offre d'extensions est en fait un lien vers une page... qui n'existe pas. Ou plutt pas encore.
Il redirige actuellement vers le moteur de recherche de Google.

L'URL vise est https://chrome.google.com/extensions.

Avec un tel nom, il serait fort tonnant que cette page ne soit pas une galerie d'extensions.

Retour en arrire. Lors du lancement des Thmes pour personnaliser Chrome, Google avait procd de la mme manire. Un lien dirigeait vers une page "fantme" qui s'est par la suite confirme tre la galerie de Thmes.

Autre indice menant  cette galerie : rentrer "chrome://extensions" dans la barre de navigation aboutit  une proposition.

Celle de "_naviguer dans la galerie_".






Deuxime indice :  une discussion interne de Google.

Un message post ce matin sur un fil de discussion montre que les extensions sont en "_Final copyedits for beta_".

Leur arrive serait donc imminente (certaines rumeurs parlent de demain Mardi 17 Novembre).

Parmi elles, un add-on permettrait de grer ses mails depuis le navigateur -  la manire d'Opera.





Reste simplement  savoir si la communaut des dveloppeurs d'extensions de Chrome sera aussi crative et nombreuse que celle de Firefox ?

Source : Le chat des employs de Google 


*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler.*



*Navigateurs : Chrome 4.0 disponible en bta*
*Avec la synchronisation des favoris mais sans les extensions*


Aprs la version alpha, trs instable, spcialement destine aux dveloppeurs du monde entier, Google vient de d'annoncer officiellement que Chrome 4.0 tait en bta depuis hier.

Cette nouvelle version, stable elle, du navigateur est caractrise par deux fonctions majeures : la synchronisation des marque-pages et l'arrive de extensions.

La synchronisation des favoris permet de les retrouver sur n'importe quelle machine (avec cependant quelques petits problmes ventuels de confidentialit qui rebuteront certains et laisseront les autres insensibles).






L'autre nouveaut trs attendue est la possibilit d'ajouter des extensions au navigateur sur le modle qui a fait le succs de Firefox. Un extension est un programme facultatif qui ajoute des fonctionnalits  l'application.

Malheureusement, Google est en train de revoir l'interface des extensions. Elles ne sont donc pas incluses dans cette premire mouture de la bta de Chrome.

On attend galement de voir les performances de la nouvelle interface graphique 3D (WebGL) mais Google  annonce que cette bta sera encore plus rapide que les prcdentes... sans extensions. Car revers de la mdaille, ces add-ons alourdiront ncessairement le fonctionnement du programme.

Chrome occupe aujourd'hui la quatrime place du march des navigateurs juste derrire Safari, le navigateur par dfaut sur Mac.

Aucune version pour Mac n'est encore annonce.
Cette axe de dveloppement est considr, aujourd'hui plus que jamais, comme prioritaire par les responsables du projet.

La bta de Chrome 4.0 est disponible sur le "Beta Channel" de Google.

Source : Nom Source 


Lire aussi :

 ::fleche::  Navigateur : Chrome vise 10% du march grce aux nouveauts de Chrome 3  et avance la sortie de la version pour Mac
 ::fleche::  Chrome devant la justice pour violation de brevet d'une socit Isralienne 
 ::fleche::  Le plug-in qui transforme Internet Explorer en Google Chrome fait scandale 

 ::fleche::  Microsoft Office 2010 : Opera et Chrome volontairement oublis des Web Apps 

 ::fleche::  La rubrique Dveloppement Web (actu, forums, tutos) de Dveloppez.com

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Attendiez-vous cette bta de Chrome 4.0 ?
 ::fleche::  La numrotation des versions de Chrome est souvent critique : vues les nouveauts qu'elle propose, pensez-vous que cette fois-ci cette mouture mrite son numro ?

----------


## shkyo

Le nombre de version qui se succdent  haute vitesse est vraiment hallucinant...  :8O: 

Ils veulent atteindre la v10.0 en moins de 2 ans ou quoi ?  :;): 

Blague  part, pour l'instant malgr toutes ces versions, je prfre toujours FireFox 3.5.x

----------


## pomauguet

> Ils veulent atteindre la v10.0 en moins de 2 ans ou quoi ?


Oui, je suis assez admiratif de Google d'habitude, mais je trouve que leur numrotation de version est loin d'tre humble, au contraire d'un Mozilla, qui ne fait une avance majeure de ses produits que lorsqu'il y a de grandes nouveauts. En gros, pour moi avec l'arrive des extensions, on devrait juste passer de Chrome 1  Chrome 2, mbon.

----------


## neo.51

tant que google ne propose pas les extensions ils auront du mal  se poser en vrai concurrent de firefox.

mais bon je m'en fait pas trop pour chrome. il n'aura pas le sucs fulgurant que pensaient certains mais je pense que d'ici quelques annes il se sera impos comme un navigateur incontournable.

----------


## kuranes

Proposer un chiffre plus grand, a fait bien pour le grand public  :;):

----------


## GanYoshi

> Proposer un chiffre plus grand, a fait bien pour le grand public


C'est clair, mme en participant sur le forum disais que Chrome tait mieux qu'IE parce qu'il tait pass de la version 0.*  3 en moins d'un an.  ::mouarf::

----------


## h472009

j'espere bien que l'arriv des extention ne rendera pas le navigateur plus long...en tout les cas, bon continuation a google  ::D:

----------


## stailer

Une version 4 qui se contente d'amener la synchro des favoris sans proposer de systme d'extension.... Ca laisse rveur.

Pour info, j'utilise Delicious et l'extension FF du mme nom.

Peut-tre que ce navigateur deviendra le meilleur, mais aujourd'hui c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule.

----------


## Bart-Rennes

> UPeut-tre que ce navigateur deviendra le meilleur, mais aujourd'hui c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule.


+1

----------


## gwinyam

Eh les deux l, un peu de calme sur les termes.

Rappelez-vous que Firefox n'a "que" 10 ans de plus et est *forcment* plus abouti.
Dire que Chrome est du "foutage de gueule", c'est un peu tre de mauvaise foi tout de mme. Chrome n'a mme pas 2 ans et propose dj des choses bien plus avances et est bien plus abouti que IE.

Alors certes, il ne propose pas "encore" les extensions mais cela va venir. Mme aujourd'hui, il reste un trs bon navigateur.

----------


## palnap

> Dire que Chrome est du "foutage de gueule", c'est un peu tre de mauvaise foi tout de mme. Chrome n'a mme pas 2 ans et propose dj des choses bien plus avances et est bien plus abouti que IE.


Et est surtout beaucoup plus rapide que Firefox, surtout en excution de JS (et les avances en perfs sont significatives de version en version par rapport  FF).

----------


## stailer

Je l'ai dit dans un autre post, non il n'est pas toujours plus rapide.

Avec diffrents frameworks JS j'ai eu de meilleures perfs (au moins visuelles) sous FF.


C'est du foutage de gueule dans le sens ou une version 4 n'a justement aucun sens avec le peu qu'il propose et dans le sens ou la stratgie commerciale est hyper agressive : GET GOOGLE CHROME sur la page de google, sur youtube , bref partout.

Pour le fond, nous sommes d'accord et je l'ai prcis : c'est peut-tre un futur trs bon navigateur... Qui en est  sa version 1.5 maxi  :;):

----------


## Aspartame

un pari de l'diteur : 

les utilisateurs sont seront plus attirs par un afficheur trs rapide que par un produit modulable ( sauf le geek / utilisteur mtier ). vrai / faux ? yaka faire la recherche sur google!


peut-tre une peur sur le contle / la scurit / le passage  l'chelle des extensions.

donc on se concentre sur ce qui rpond  la demande basique : tentative de sduction par la vitesse de chargement et de rponse (et perso je suis trs du de FF / IE sur ce point, mais je ne suis sns doute pas un bon baromtre).

personnellement , je trouve chrome sduisant pour l'affichage, mais la synchro des favoris est un pour gadget (je place mes favoris dans un endroit centralis , et ils sont disponibles).

pour la majorits des gens que je connais, la synchro des favoris est place avant tout ( "mes donnes perso me suivent" ).

la politique de google est standard ( quand on vend une voiture , on met en avant les options ,la consommation , si les acheteurs potentiels prfrent entendre parler de la vitesse , on leur parle de la vitesse! )

quand  la non disponibilit sur mac, je ne comprend pas: quelqu'un a une ide de ce qui pourrait pousser l'diteur  freiner le developpement ( a ne peut tre que volontaire,  ce niveau ) ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Navigateurs : les extensions pour la bta de Chrome 4.0 arrivent

----------


## bigben

On peut dj tester les extensions avec la version Dev Channel de Google Chrome  tlcharger ici : http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?extra=devchannel.

Et un site Internet recense dj des extensions pour Chrome (en franais en plus) : www.extensions-chrome.com  ::ccool:: 

Concernant les numros de version de Google Chrome qui s'incrmentent  toute vitesse, je pense que c'est seulement pour que Google Chrome arrive au mme numro de version finale que Chromium. Une fois que Chrome sera pass en V4 finale, il aura le mme numro de version que Chromium et le rythme d'incrmentation des numros de version devrait alors se calmer.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> On peut dj tester les extensions avec la version Dev Channel de Google Chrome  tlcharger ici : http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?extra=devchannel.


Trs juste !

Mais pas avec la bta "grand public". A priori demain ce devrait tre la cas !  ::mrgreen:: 

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 24/11/09*

*Navigateur : Google ouvre sa galerie d'extensions pour Chrome aux dveloppeurs* 
*Mais pas encore aux beta-testeurs* 


Certes le build de la Beta de Chrome 4, que l'on trouve sur le "dev channel" de Google (lire news prcdentes), permet dj de tester les extensions de manire plus ou moins officieuse.

Certes. 

Mais depuis cette nuit les extensions - ces petits programmes qui ajoutent des fonctionnalits aux navigateurs -  sont rentres dans leur phase officielle.
Les dveloppeurs sont invits  mettre en ligne leurs crations sur la toute nouvelle galerie que nous vous annoncions en avant-premire ds la semaine dernire (lire par ailleurs).

Bien qu'officielle, la galerie est encore en phase de test. Comme dit sur le blog de Chromium (le build libre de Chrome), "_un pas de plus vers la version dfinitive_" vient d'tre franchi. Mais la route reste longue.





Les dveloppeurs peuvent donc uploader leurs extensions pour les proposer au grand public.

Enfin... en guise de grand public l'audience il faudra se contenter dans un premier temps d'une audience qui se limitera  Google.

La Gallerie n'est pas encore ouverte aux "beta-testeurs" et ne devrait l'tre dans les jours qui viennent qu' quelques lus tris sur le volet.

Google se rserve par ailleurs le droit de valider - ou pas - la mise en ligne des extensions proposes.

Dans les faits, la socit affirme ne pas vouloir contrler le contenu des extensions mais leur scurit. Ne seront vrifies,  en croire Google bien sr, que celles qui "_incluent des composants NPAPI et des scripts en rapport avec les URLs file:// "_.

Si vous souhaitez soumettre votre cration, la "Extensions Gallery" se trouve ici.

Aucun date n'est encore fixe pour l'ouverture publique (beta et/ou dfinitive) de la galerie.

En attendant, une lecture attentive du forum ci-dessous vous donnera toutes les clefs si vous tes intress par une preview officieuse.


Source : Billet officiel du Blog de Chromium


*Mise  jour de Gordon Fowler.*

----------


## tomlev

C'est cool, mais... comment on les dveloppe ces extensions ? Le lien "Google Chrome Extension developer help" renvoie sur "Page not available", on est bien avanc avec a  ::?: 

EDIT: j'ai rien dit, apparemment toutes les infos sont ici

----------


## nicolofontana12

Je crois que c'est ce qui lui differe de firefox 
Alors s'il parviennnent  supporter des extensions et meme  developper des exetensions ceci pourra lui donner un grand boum vers l'avant.

----------


## Invit

> Je crois que c'est ce qui lui differe de firefox 
> Alors s'il parviennnent  supporter des extensions et meme  developper des exetensions ceci pourra lui donner un grand boum vers l'avant.


Je suis d'accord. J'ai du mal a l'utiliser a cause des habitudes que j'ai avec Firefox ou Safari, mais il a quand mme des qualits certaines, ne serait-ce que sa rapidit. A voir si elle est toujours au rendez-vous avec la dmocratisation des extensions (ce sont elles qui font de Firefox un navigateur moins ractif...mais aussi puissant !)

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Je crois que c'est ce qui lui differe de firefox


Oh non, y'a pas que a comme diffrence.

http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/fr/linux.html

Ils sortent un Google OS bas sur Linux, mais la version Linux de Chrome se fait toujours dsirer (mme s'il existe Chromium et des paquets non officiels, mais rien de final apparemment).

Et je partage tout  fait l'avis des personnes qui disent que Google fait de l'inflation sur les numros de versions par rapport aux diffrences relles entre les versions. Certes ce n'est qu'un dtail, mais pour moi, a priori, il devrait y avoir une grande diffrence entre Chrome 4.0 et Chrome 1.0. Pourtant...

----------


## Invit

> Et je partage tout  fait l'avis des personnes qui disent que Google fait de l'inflation sur les numros de versions par rapport aux diffrences relles entre les versions. Certes ce n'est qu'un dtail, mais pour moi, a priori, il devrait y avoir une grande diffrence entre Chrome 4.0 et Chrome 1.0. Pourtant...


Tout pareil, c'est un peu facile... On va arriver rapidement a la version 19 de Chrome, alors que Firefox en sera a la version 4.1.3  ::D:

----------


## gwinyam

Support des extensions, amliorations plutt substantielles de son moteur V8, personnalisation du thme graphique, modifications de l'onglet d'accueil et de la gestion des favoris

Certes a ne justifie pas d'tre "dj"  la V4 mais a justifie quelques changements tout de mme  :;):

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chrome : Les extensions arriveront avant Vendredi*
*Allez-vous en dvelopper ?*


On savait l'arrive des extensions pour Chrome imminente.

Un site avait mme dj t mis en ligne, mais il tait jusqu'ici rserv aux dveloppeurs pour qu'ils y hbergent leur crations. Mais pour l'instant, aucun utilisateur ne pouvait encore  officiellement  les utiliser.

La situation devrait changer avant Vendredi.

La page de la galerie d'extensions pour les utilisateurs devrait alors permettre  tout un chacun de personnaliser son navigateur sur le modle qui a fait l'norme succs de Firefox face  Internet Explorer.

Petit bmols, les extensions ne devraient tre disponibles que pour la version pour Windows du navigateur de Google.

Le timing de Google prend tout son sens lorsque l'on considre qu'un colloque spcialement ddi aux extensions des navigateurs, le Add-on-Con 09, se tiendra vendredi prochain... colloque dont Google est un des parrains le plus important.

Une occasion en or pour faire un coup de com' ?

Pour mmoire, certaines extensions sont d'ores et dj disponibles sur Google Code, d'autres sur des sites comme ChromeExtensions.org (plus d'informations sur ce point dans les news prcdentes et dans les commentaires de ce sujet...)


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous dj test des extensions pour Chrome ? Lesquelles prfrez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous l'intention d'en dvelopper ?

----------


## tomlev

> Petit bmols, les extensions ne devraient tre disponibles que pour la version pour Windows du navigateur de Google.


C'est bizarre a, vu que les extensions Chrome c'est juste du Javascript et du HTML, je vois pas ce qui empcherait de les faire tourner sur d'autres plateformes...





> Avez-vous dj test des extensions pour Chrome ? Lesquelles prfrez-vous ?


Pas encore test... je m'attends  ce qu'on trouve le mme genre de choses que sur Firefox (AdBlock Plus ce serait cool  ::): )




> Avez-vous l'intention d'en dvelopper ?


J'en ai dj dvelopp une petite pour voir comment a marchait, c'est extrmement simple  condition de connatre Javascript et HTML. En fait c'est mme beaucoup plus facile que sur Firefox !

----------


## vintz72

Les 2 extensions indispensables de Firefox qui me manquait sur Chrome sont d'ors et dj disponibles : une pour les mouse gestures et l'AdBlock !
Coooool !!

----------


## GanYoshi

> Les 2 extensions indispensables de Firefox qui me manquait sur Chrome sont d'ors et dj disponibles : une pour les mouse gestures et l'AdBlock !
> Coooool !!


T'a bien de la chance, moi "j'attends" (lol) toujours la versions table pour mac  ::aie::

----------


## s4mk1ng

Pour ma part je ne vais pas en dvelopper mais je souhaite bon courage  ceux qui vont en dvelopper... ::ccool::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*La galerie d'extensions pour Chrome est arrive*
*Mozilla et Firefox commencent  se poser des questions*


Conformment  nos prvisions (lire ci-dessous), Google vient de lancer sa galerie d'extensions pour Chrome, soit deux jours avant le Add-on-Con 09.

Avec l'arrive de la dernire mouture du navigateur pour Linux et pour Mac, il s'agit l de la troisime nouvelle importante de la semaine pour Google Chrome.

On le sait, le premier navigateur a avoir imposer ce modle de add-ons auprs du grand public est celui de la Fondation Mozilla, le dsormais clbre Firefox.

L'arrive des Add-ons chez un concurrent est donc un pav lanc dans la marre du Panda Roux. Les quipes de dveloppement de Mozilla accueillent cette nouveaut de Google de manire ambigu.

De manire diplomatique  et pleine de lieux communs  Jono, du Mozilla Labs, est trs content de cette concurrence qui ne peut que profiter  l'utilisateur final, motiver en interne, rendre les navigateurs meilleurs... etc.

De manire nettement plus sincre l'quipe de Firefox admet que "_la communaut des dveloppeurs d'extensions pour Firefox a depuis longtemps t notre plus grande force, [et que] l'arrive de cette fonctionnalit chez Google reprsente un vrai dfi de taille_".

Ne sentirait-on pas poindre une lgre inquitude ?





La galerie d'extensions est d'ores et dj en ligne.


Source : Le Blog de Jono

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Quelle est extension pour Chrome prfrez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Et pensez-vous que leur qualit peut (ou va) pousser les utilisateurs  quitter Firefox ?

----------


## Inazo

Bonjour  tous,

Pour ma part si je peux avoir un quivalant au moins du mme niveau que Firebug, Web Devtoolbar plus toutes les autres nombreuses extensions que j'ai. Et qu'avec tous cela Chrome soit plus performant que Firefox oui je passerais sans doute  Chrome.

Cordialement,

----------


## tomlev

> Pour ma part si je peux avoir un quivalant au moins du mme niveau que Firebug, Web Devtoolbar...


Tu avais dj a, mme sans extensions  :;): 

Les outils de dev intgrs dans Chrome sont pas mal du tout, avec notamment la possibilit de debugger du Javascript pas  pas  ::):

----------


## michel.bosseaux

Il y a quelques extensions pratiques et fort sympathiques dans le catalogue mis en ligne hier. 
Mais pour l'instant c'est pauvre. Beaucoup d'extensions ne font pas grand chose voire ne tournent pas.
Il va falloir que les dveloppeurs apprivoisent la plateforme. Mais je sens que a va venir.

En attendant, je dois quand mme saluer l'installation / dsinstallation d'extensions rapide, SANS AVOIR A REDEMARRER LE NAVIGATEUR (excusez les caractres en majuscule, mais a le vaut). Il faut juste, pour certaines, rafrachir les pages, mais a c'est plutt normal.

----------


## lunatix

Firebug existe en standard dans chrome : les web developpers tools

----------


## Inazo

Merci  vous pour ces prcisions j'avais pas eu le temps de me pencher plus que cela sur Chrome je vais peut tre prendre le temps alors. Car Firefox est un vrai usine par moment et j'avoue que je l'adore depuis le dbut mais la dernire version me doit pas mal en stabilit.

Cordialement,

----------


## tomlev

J'ai essay l'extension Xmarks que j'utilise dj dans FF, a m'a un peu foutu la zone dans mes bookmarks  ::?: 
Pas encore trs au point donc...

----------


## namavic

> Firebug existe en standard dans chrome : les web developpers tools


Ce sont de bons outils pour parcourir le code, mais pour modifier le code  la vole comme sous Firebug, je n'ai pas trouv. Ais-je loup une tape ?

----------


## cherkaoui.j.e

Pas mal les premires extensions de Chrome, surtout *AdThwart*, *GooglePreview,* *IE Tab*.



> Ce sont de bons outils pour parcourir le code, mais pour modifier le code  la vole comme sous Firebug, je n'ai pas trouv. Ais-je loup une tape ?


Il suffit de double cliquer sur l'lment pour modifier son contevu, que se soit pour les css ou pour du html.

Maintenant tu as l'quivalent de Firebug sur Chrome.  ::ccool::

----------


## namavic

> Il suffit de double cliquer sur l'lment pour modifier son contevu, que se soit pour les css ou pour du html.
> 
> Maintenant tu as l'quivalent de Firebug sur Chrome.


Merci infiniment, je m'aperois effectivement que l'inspecteur d'lments de Chrome permet de modifier les lments (et mme supprimer).
Par contre, je ne vois pas l'quivalent de l'onglet Rseau sous Firebug, permettant de tracer les requtes AJAX.

----------


## benwit

Tu as le plugin "speed tracer" pour cela !

----------


## namavic

> Tu as le plugin "speed tracer" pour cela !


Trs bien, merci beaucoup pour cette info, je l'ai install et test.
J'arrive bien  tracer mes requtes XMLHttpRequest, par contre, contrairement  Firebug, je ne vois pas le contenu de la rponse  ce genre de requtes.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Pourquoi les dveloppeurs d'extensions prfrent Chrome  Firefox*
*Le navigateur de Google compte dj plus de 500 add-ons disponibles*


A peine lance, la galerie d'extensions pour Google Chrome compte dj plus de 500 add-ons disponibles.

La raison principale semble tenir au fait qu'il est largement *plus simple et confortable de dvelopper pour le navigateur de Google* que pour celui de Mozilla.

Hier soir  Moutain View, Erik Kay, ingnieur chez Google, a lanc lors d'une prsentation  la presse : "_les extensions de Chrome ne sont que des pages webs_". Preuve  l'appui, et avec un collgue, il dveloppa sur scne une extension en moins de cinq minutes.

Plusieurs dveloppeurs prsents confirment ce confort de travail.

Et beaucoup ne peuvent s'empcher de le comparer avec le dveloppement beaucoup plus laborieux pour Firefox.

Tous partagent l'opinion que les extensions pour Chrome sont plus rapides et faciles  crer que pour le Panda Roux. C'est par exemple l'avis de James Joaquin, pourtant crateur de Xmarks, un des add-ons les plus populaires de Firefox (aka Foxmarks).

La vitesse ne se retrouve pas simplement dans le dveloppement. Elle est galement prsente dans *la validation des extensions*. A peine soumise, l'extensions est instantanment disponible dans la galerie de Chrome ( quelques exceptions prts).

Au niveau de la conception, les extensions de Google Chrome fonctionnent comme *des process indpendants*. Autrement dit, un add-on bugg ou n'aura aucune rpercussion sur le fonctionnement gnral du reste du navigateur. On ne peut s'empcher de penser aux onglets "indpendants" qui fonctionnent sur le mme modle.

Comme signal ici-mme par de nombreux membres du forum, l'installation "live" des extensions est galement bluffante. *Plus besoin de redmarrer le navigateur* comme pour Firefox. Une procdure ultra-simplifie qui ne peut que populariser les add-ons auprs du public... et donc favoriser les dveloppeurs.

Enfin, les extensions de Chrome *se mettent  jour d'elles-mmes*. S'en est fini du problme rcurrent auquel taient confronts les dveloppeurs webs. Plus besoin de se demander comment amener les utilisateurs  up-dater leurs crations. Un problme souvent pineux : la majorit des internautes ne prenant pas le temps, mme quand on leur demande, d'effectuer une simple mise  jour.

Mais ce processus d'up-date est  double tranchant.

Il peut aussi modifier voire dsinstaller des extensions si Google le souhaite.

On parle bien sr de raison de scurit mais un contrle  distance de ce qui est install sur un navigateur est tout de mme la porte ouverte  un autre problme que celui de la scurit : celui de la confidentialit.

Il reste galement  savoir si la vitesse d'un Chrome avec 50 extensions installes dessus sera toujours aussi grande. On sait que c'est l'un des dfauts les plus mis en avant sur Firefox.

Google prtend avoir fait des tests et tre arriv  des rsultats identiques en terme de performance entre un navigateur "nu" et un navigateur surcharg d'add-ons. On peut les croire, mais attendons tout de mme de le voir.

Au final, le plus grand frein  l'adoption de Chrome - et au dveloppement de ses toutes nouvelles extensions - reste certainement le PDG de Google lui-mme.

Ses dclarations glaantes sur la vision de la confidentialit de sa socit ne poussent pas  trouver rassurant le process de mise  jour des extensions.

Jusqu' ce qu'un add-on "confidentialit totale" sorte pour Chromium ?


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Vous parait-il vraiment plus simple de dvelopper une extension pour Chrome ?
 ::fleche::  Allez-vous continuer  dvelopper pour Firefox ?

----------


## Barsy

Il est une chose de vraie, c'est que le dveloppement d'extension pour FireFox, c'est un peu la croix et la bannire au dbut, notamment pour jongler entre les diffrents fichiers de config et de paramtrage qui sont imbitables (surtout celui pour les mises  jour auto sur lequel j'ai pass du temps).

Par contre, est-ce que Chrome intgre un quivalent de XUL pour les interfaces de ses extensions ?

----------


## lunatix

> Par contre, est-ce que Chrome intgre un quivalent de XUL pour les interfaces de ses extensions ?


ben, html/js...

----------


## trenton

> ben, html/js...


Faut vraiment pas connatre XUL ou alors HTML pour dire que c'est quivalent.

----------


## noOneIsInnocent

Juste un mot pour dire que, au del de toutes les qualits peuvent avoir Chrome ou Firefox, on a mit beaucoup de temps pour faire passer l'utilisateur final de IE  Firefox alors imaginez ce que a va donner pour Chrome.

Juste une question de culture gnral : quels sont ceux parmi vous qui certifient contractuellement que les applis dveloppes sont "supportes" par Chrome.
Certains d'entre vous ont-ils fait des campagnes de tests pour la compatibilit avec Chrome  ?
a ne doit pas tre facile avec toutes les versions qui sortent .

En plus,je ne pense pas que cela soit la priorit des managers ou des commerciaux et qu'ils mettent en avant le fait que leur appli "supporte" Chrome mais a c'est un autre dbat et je pense qu'on y viendra forcment.

++

----------


## lunatix

> Faut vraiment pas connatre XUL ou alors HTML pour dire que c'est quivalent.


n'hesite pas, explique moi la difference !

----------


## argonath

> n'hesite pas, explique moi la difference !


je serais assez d'accord :p  j'ai appris  utiliser xul extrmement rapidement, tout a reste du xml,

( par contre ^^ lunatix, ta signature ne devrait pas tre "Blog myBlog=new Blog();" ou tu es un adepte des constructeurs qui n'ont pas le nom de leur classe :p )

----------


## benwit

> ( par contre ^^ lunatix, ta signature ne devrait pas tre "Blog myBlog=new Blog();" ou tu es un adepte des constructeurs qui n'ont pas le nom de leur classe :p )


Tu n'es pas le premier a lui faire remarquer et comme tous les autres, tu n'as pas compris ....  ::(: 

Dans la majorit des cas (il y a des exceptions), il est prfrable d'crire List list = new ArrayList();   ArrayList list = new ArrayList();
C'est un des critres qui permet de reconnatre un bon dveloppeur.  :;):

----------


## tomlev

> ( par contre ^^ lunatix, ta signature ne devrait pas tre "Blog myBlog=new Blog();" ou tu es un adepte des constructeurs qui n'ont pas le nom de leur classe :p )


Jamais entendu parler d'hritage ?  :;):

----------


## trenton

> n'hesite pas, explique moi la difference !


Il se ressemblent et sont proches, certes, mais ils sont loin d'tre quivalents, ils n'ont pas le mme but dj.
Si Mozilla  dvelopper XulRunner alors qu'ils avaient dj un moteur de rendu pour le HTML, c'est bien parce que le XUL apporte des choses qui ne se font pas du tout en HTML : prend un bon tutoriel XUL et tu t'en rendras compte.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Jamais entendu parler d'hritage ?


Polymorphisme pour tre prcis :-P

----------


## gorgonite

> Polymorphisme pour tre prcis :-P


dans ce cas prcis, polymorphisme est moins prcis...  ::roll:: 


en revanche, si tu parles de polymorphisme d'inclusion dans le sens o toutes les mthodes dfinies par Blog sont dfinies (ou redfinies) dans MyBlog, l tu commencerais  tre presque aussi prcis, car le polymorphisme d'inclusion ne parle pas encore  ce niveau de la relation forte qu'apporte en soi l'hritage... ou alors tu ne fais que de la POO  la OCaml  :;):

----------


## DrikS

> dans ce cas prcis, polymorphisme est moins prcis... 
> 
> 
> en revanche, si tu parles de polymorphisme d'inclusion dans le sens o toutes les mthodes dfinies par Blog sont dfinies (ou redfinies) dans MyBlog, l tu commencerais  tre presque aussi prcis, car le polymorphisme d'inclusion ne parle pas encore  ce niveau de la relation forte qu'apporte en soi l'hritage... ou alors tu ne fais que de la POO  la OCaml


On s'vaderait pas un peu par hasard... Je dis a, je dis rien... Mais bon regardez le thme de l'article.

----------


## gorgonite

pour revenir  la diffrence fondamentale en (X)HTML et XUL, dj il faut se limiter pour le moment  HTML < 5 et XHTML < 2

disons que les composants XUL sont soit quivalents  des composants html existants, soit un peu plus haut niveau... 
par ailleurs, avec XBL il est possible de construire de nouveau composant, et donc de monter encore plus en abstraction 

enfin, si jamais tu as besoin de HTML dans ton XUL (imaginons qu'il manque une quivalence), tu as encore la possibilit de l'intgrer via les balises du namespace html (_html:div_, etc)


pour en savoir plus  ::arrow:: 
http://m-alexandre.developpez.com/ar.../presentation/
http://xml.developpez.com/xul/faq/?page=xul_xpcom

--------------------



pour revenir au sujet de la discussion (extension Chrome vs extension Mozdev)
disons que la plate-forme Mozilla a mis un certain temps  tre mise au point, que le dveloppement de la plate-forme oblige  passer par XpCom pour intgrer des bibliothques existantes, que les langages sont souvent limits  Javascript pour grer l'vnementiel des interfaces XUL et C++ pour les modules XpCom (les autres langages style Python ne sont disponible que sur des versions recompiles, et donc pas trs grand public  ::?: )

 une poque, des frameworks comme Prototype ne fonctionnait pas correctement en mode chrome (le mode des extensions de Firefox), ce qui a rendu difficile au programmeur web moyen de faire du code JS propre... et donc la survie d'extensions taient souvent alatoires. JetPacks a chang cette situation assez tard (cette anne je crois bien)

entre 2 extensions Firefox, on a :
 potentielle diffrence sur les outils utilises (composants XpCom perso, hack de framework JS diffrents par manque d'un standard disponible par dfaut, etc) problme de mise  jour... au passage de Firefox 1  1.5, il a fallu changer toutes les structures des extensions, de la 2  la 3, il a fallu revoir les mises  jour pour tous les extensions  mise  jour "non scurises", etc manque de dpots type CPAN, pour une rutilisation massive de composants pr-existants, ce qui a souvent oblig  rinventer sa roue


ct extension Chrome, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester  ::cry::

----------


## gorgonite

> On s'vaderait pas un peu par hasard... Je dis a, je dis rien... Mais bon regardez le thme de l'article.


j'ai vu... mais c'est pas moi qui aie commenc  ::aie::

----------


## DrikS

> j'ai vu... mais c'est pas moi qui aie commenc


 ::mouarf3::  C'est juste qu'au mec qui parle de nom de classe diffrent de celui allou par le constructeur, faut mme pas lui rpondre...

----------


## mattdef

Aprs avoir install une dizaine de plugins sur Chrome, je n'ai quasiment pas ressenti la moindre baisse de vitesse d'excution ou d'affichage des pages, c'est excellent !

J'ai dcid d'abandonner Firefox malgr tout le soutient que j'ai pu lui apporter jusqu' maintenant.

----------


## richie_himself

> Tu n'es pas le premier a lui faire remarquer et comme tous les autres, tu n'as pas compris .... 
> 
> Dans la majorit des cas (il y a des exceptions), il est prfrable d'crire List list = new ArrayList();   ArrayList list = new ArrayList();
> C'est un des critres qui permet de reconnatre un bon dveloppeur.


Quelqu'un peut-il fournir une explication ? (une rfrence sur le site est la bienvenue...)

----------


## gorgonite

> Quelqu'un peut-il fournir une explication ? (une rfrence sur le site est la bienvenue...)


si tu sais  quoi sert une interface en POO, tu sais en quoi a pourrait tre utile  :;):

----------


## Barsy

> disons que les composants XUL sont soit quivalents  des composants html existants, soit un peu plus haut niveau...
> par ailleurs, avec XBL il est possible de construire de nouveau composant, et donc de monter encore plus en abstraction
> 
> enfin, si jamais tu as besoin de HTML dans ton XUL (imaginons qu'il manque une quivalence), tu as encore la possibilit de l'intgrer via les balises du namespace html (html:div, etc)


+1

Pour moi, le vritable avantage du XUL, c'est le XBL qui permet de crer ses propres balises (balises qui peuvent tre dynamiques) et ainsi de clarifier son code.
Pour un rendu quivalent, un fichier XUL ncessite beaucoup moins de lignes de code que le HTML, que ce soit avec les balises natives ou XBL.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 11.12.2009*

Google n'a pas lsin sur les moyens pour promouvoir son nouveau navigateur. La firme vient en effet de sortir un clip vido trs cratif, et dont la ralisation a certainement du tre assez longue et ardue, pour prsenter au monde les fonctionnalits et autres extensions de Chrome.

La vido est, naturellement, diffuse via la plateforme de YouTube qui, rappelons-le, appartient galement  la firme de Mountain View.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC-2VGBHFQI"]YouTube- Google Chrome - Features[/ame]

----------


## richie_himself

> si tu sais  quoi sert une interface en POO, tu sais en quoi a pourrait tre utile


(Est-ce qu'il faut crer une nouvelle discusion pour poursuivre ce "dbat" ?)

Ben une interface, c'est un "contrat"... on y dcrit un ensemble de fonctionnalits qu'on dsire voir "supportes" dans les classes qui implmente ladite interface... j'ai bon ? Si oui, je vois pas bien en quoi c'est utile dans le cas qui nous occupe...

----------


## lunatix

> (Est-ce qu'il faut crer une nouvelle discusion pour poursuivre ce "dbat" ?)


oui  ::D:

----------


## gorgonite

> (Est-ce qu'il faut crer une nouvelle discusion pour poursuivre ce "dbat" ?)
> 
> Ben une interface, c'est un "contrat"... on y dcrit un ensemble de fonctionnalits qu'on dsire voir "supportes" dans les classes qui implmente ladite interface... j'ai bon ? Si oui, je vois pas bien en quoi c'est utile dans le cas qui nous occupe...


il faut en parler dans conception, ou dans langages en gnral... et l on pourra s'taler un peu plus  ::):

----------


## Sylvaner

Je pense que la simplicit peut attirer les gens vers le dveloppement d'extension sous Google Chrome (pour vous en rendre compte : http://sylvain-dangin.developpez.com...google-chrome/). 

Pour n'avoir "qu'essay" de faire une extension sous Firefox, je pense que ce dernier permet pour le moment plus de possibilits mais le dpart est beaucoup plus compliqu.

----------


## Barsy

En fait, la relle difficult pour les extensions Firefox rside dans la cration du package avec par exemple la gestion des mises  jour automatique. Le fichier manifest a l'air plus simple sur Chrome cependant.

Je ne sais pas s'il existe un tutoriel sur "comment crer une extension sur Firefox" sur DVP (je n'en trouve pas). Si ce n'est pas le cas, peut-tre essaierai-je d'en crire une.

J'imagine cependant qu'il doit y avoir des dveloppeurs plus cals que moi sur le sujet. Pour ma part, j'ai tout appris en autodidacte en farfouillant  droite et  gauche sur le net, ma mthode n'est donc peut-tre pas la plus optimale.

----------


## tomlev

> Pour ma part, j'ai tout appris en autodidacte en farfouillant  droite et  gauche sur le net, ma mthode n'est donc peut-tre pas la plus optimale.


Faut voir, c'est une mthode d'apprentissage qui a fait ses preuves  :;): 
En tous cas si tu es motiv pour rdiger un article l-dessus, n'hsite pas  ::):

----------


## Barsy

> Faut voir, c'est une mthode d'apprentissage qui a fait ses preuves 
> En tous cas si tu es motiv pour rdiger un article l-dessus, n'hsite pas


J'y penserai  :;):

----------


## tbassetto

a n'a pas eu la publicit mrite mais a fait des mois (avant la possibilit de faire des extensions dans Chrome) que Mozilla Labs a sortit une extension nomme Jetpack permettant de faire des extensions en HTML/CSS/Javascript qui s'installe sans avoir  redmarrer le navigateur. De plus jQuery est inclut par dfaut.

http://jetpack.mozillalabs.comhttp://jetpackgallery.mozillalabs.com

Son intgration dans Firefox est prvue pour la version 3.7.

Aprs, il restera toujours la possibilit de faire des extensions comme maintenant, beaucoup plus complique mais plus puissante. Si je ne me trompe pas les Adblock-like de Chrome se contente pour l'instant de masquer la pub mais elle est quand mme tlcharg l o l'Adblock Plus de Firefox a accs plus profondment au navigateur et empche les requtes HTTP d'avoir lieu  ::):

----------


## tomlev

> a n'a pas eu la publicit mrite mais a fait des mois (avant la possibilit de faire des extensions dans Chrome) que Mozilla Labs a sortit une extension nomme Jetpack permettant de faire des extensions en HTML/CSS/Javascript qui s'installe sans avoir  redmarrer le navigateur. De plus jQuery est inclut par dfaut.
> 
> http://jetpack.mozillalabs.comhttp://jetpackgallery.mozillalabs.com
> 
> Son intgration dans Firefox est prvue pour la version 3.7.


Sympa a, j'en avais jamais entendu parler !

----------


## gorgonite

> disons que la plate-forme Mozilla a mis un certain temps  tre mise au point, que le dveloppement de la plate-forme oblige  passer par XpCom pour intgrer des bibliothques existantes, que les langages sont souvent limits  Javascript pour grer l'vnementiel des interfaces XUL et C++ pour les modules XpCom (les autres langages style Python ne sont disponible que sur des versions recompiles, et donc pas trs grand public )
> 
>  une poque, des frameworks comme Prototype ne fonctionnait pas correctement en mode chrome (le mode des extensions de Firefox), ce qui a rendu difficile au programmeur web moyen de faire du code JS propre... et donc la survie d'extensions taient souvent alatoires. JetPacks a chang cette situation assez tard (cette anne je crois bien)
> 
> entre 2 extensions Firefox, on a :
>  potentielle diffrence sur les outils utilises (composants XpCom perso, hack de framework JS diffrents par manque d'un standard disponible par dfaut, etc) problme de mise  jour... au passage de Firefox 1  1.5, il a fallu changer toutes les structures des extensions, de la 2  la 3, il a fallu revoir les mises  jour pour tous les extensions  mise  jour "non scurises", etc manque de dpots type CPAN, pour une rutilisation massive de composants pr-existants, ce qui a souvent oblig  rinventer sa roue
> 
> 
> ct extension Chrome, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester



j'ai quelque peu test Chromium (la base open-source de Google Chrome) et le systme d'extensions... et je dois nuancer pas mal les positions prises par certains dans cette discussion


tant qu'on ne fait que du dveloppement "gadget", il est vrai que c'est plus rapide  dvelopper

en ce qui concerne le packaging, rien  redire... chrome le fait pour le dveloppeur  partir du rpertoire de travail et d'une ventuelle cl de signature  ::D: 

en revanche,
 si l'on souhaite pouvoir interagir entre des "micro-applications" lies  l'extension et la page courante, il faut absolument passer par diffrents processus totalement spars et une Message Passing Interface assez horrible... et bizarrement incompatible pour les communications locales  ::aie::  l'utilisation quasi obligatoire de callback functions pour accder  des choses pourtant videntes... comme l'onglet courant  ::?:  leur "superbe" console de dveloppement ne semble pas apprcier le dbogage des popup_page intgres au navigateur  ::cry::  il semble presque impossible d'ouvrir une page sans avoir crer un lien via leur moteur, alors que chrome://identifiant/page.html est cens fonctionner  ::?:

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Mise  jour du 07/01/10*

*Chrome : les extensions pour la version Mac sont de retour*
*Mais la synchronisation des favoris bugue toujours*


Elles taient venues et elle taient reparties aussi sec.

Les extensions pour Chrome version Mac, le navigateur de Google qui s'affiche  prsent dans le mtro, sont aujourd'hui de retour.

En tout cas sur la mouture du navigateur disponible sur le Dev Channel (la 4.0.288.1). A ne pas confondre avec le plus traditionnel Beta Channel.

Ces deux canaux tant indpendant il faudra tlcharger l'application pour la r-installer manuellement pour bnficier des extensions. La mise  jour automatique d'une version Beta Channel ne pouvant se faire vers une version Dev Channel  et inversement (c'est toujours plus clair en le disant).

Quoi qu'il en soit, cette version pour dveloppeurs semble parfaitement stable et les extensions fonctionnent  merveille.

Reste cependant un bug  plus ou moins important selon votre utilisation du navigateur  la synchronisation des favoris peut faire crasher Google Chrome. Si vous n'utilisez pas cette fonctionnalit, il y a peu de chance que vous notiez une diffrence avec une Beta.

Chrome pour Mac en version add-ons friendly est disponible ici.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les extensions de Chrome en fasse un possible Safari-killer ?
 ::fleche::  Et un Firefox-killer ?
 ::fleche::  Les dclarations du PDG de Google sur la confidentialit vous dissuadent-elles de passer  Chrome ?

----------


## lepinekong

Perso il y a une chose qui m'intresse spcifiquement c'est de pouvoir dvelopper des Asynchronous Pluggable Protocol, sous Firefox c'est possible (bien que j'ai un bug mais qui peut tre d  une corruption d'install) alors que sous Google Chrome je ne vois rien:

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?q=google+chrome+asynchronous+pluggable+protocol&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a"]google chrome asynchronous pluggable protocol - Recherche Google[/ame]

----------


## Sylvaner

> leur "superbe" console de dveloppement ne semble pas apprcier le dbogage des popup_page intgres au navigateur


chrome-extension://"id de l'extension"/popup.html.

En effet l'utilisation des callback n'est pas trs pratique et oblige parfois certains "jonglage" mais on s'y fait  ::):

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Google Chrome 4 dbarque* 
*Sur Windows avec la synchronisation des favoris, ses extensions et une vitesse encore plus grande* 


Depuis quelques semaines, on le trouvait sur le dev channel puis sur le beta-channel de Google. Mais cette fois-ci, Chrome 4 est bel et bien arriv pour le grand-public.

En tout cas sur Windows. 

Linux et Mac devront attendre encore un peu, mais sa sortie sur ces deux OS ne saurait tarder.
Un build de Chrome 4 pour Linux est par exemple disponible sur le beta-channel. Mac devra attendre un peu plus longtemps (mais allez jeter un oeil sur le dev-channel).

Chrome 4 est donc  prsent parfaitement stable et permet d'accder  quelques 1.500 extensions (chiffre annonc par Google). C'est certes moins que Firefox mais c'est dj un bon dbut.

galement mis en avant, la synchronisation des marque-pages.
Celle-ci n'est cependant pas chiffre et le stockage des donnes personnelles ne peut-tre dlocalis sur le serveur de son choix (deux solutions que propose son concurrent avec Weave). 

Ou peut-tre devrions-nous crire qu'il ne le propose "pas encore". Avis aux dveloppeurs webs donc.

Les dveloppeurs webs, justement, qui regarderont de plus prs les nouvelles APIs en HMTL et JavaScript, orientes - d'aprs les propres dires de Ian Fette sur le blog de Chromium - vers l'utilisation hors-ligne des donnes et des applications.

Niveau performance, Chrome continue  faire des tincelles.

Aprs avoir pass les Dromaeo DOM Core Tests (NB : de Mozilla), les quipes de Google annoncent une vitesse de 40 % suprieure  celle de la prcdente version. Un rsultat qui place Chrome juste derrire Safari.
Et largement devant Firefox et Internet Explorer.

Cette nouvelle version sera propose en mise  jour automatique ds la semaine prochaine.
Pour les impatient(e)s, elle peut galement tre installe manuellement  partir du site du navigateur.

*Source* : Annonce sur les 1.500 extensions de Google,  le billet de Ian Fette et les rsultats comments des Dromaeo DOM Core Tests 

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Avec ses extensions, sa synchronisation et sa vitesse encore plus grande (et ses campagnes publicitaires) : que manque-t-il encore  Chrome ?

----------


## FailMan

> Que manque-t-il encore  Chrome ?


Des parts de march  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je trouve que la "vitesse" de Google Chrome est largement surfaite. J'ai la version 3 et si je compare avec FF 3.5 surcharg de plusieurs extensions je ne constate pas une grande diffrence entre Chrome et FireFox !

----------


## FailMan

> Je trouve que la "vitesse" de Google Chrome est largement surfaite. J'ai la version 3 et si je compare avec FF 3.5 surcharg de plusieurs extensions je ne constate pas une grande diffrence entre Chrome et FireFox !


Non, moi non plus, cependant je prfre Chrome car plus lger en ressources systme.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Non, moi non plus, cependant je prfre Chrome car plus lger en ressources systme.


Personnellement, il ne m'a pas convaincu de changer mes habitudes acquises avec FF !  :;):

----------


## loic38_01

Moi c'est surtout au niveau de la vitesse de lancement du navigateur que je vois une diffrence.
Sur mon pc du boulot, firefox met trs longtemps  dmarrer, pour chrome c'est instantan et le nombre d'extensions installes ne semble rien y changer...

----------


## Barsy

C'est quand mme incroyable qu' peine plus d'un an aprs tre sorti, ils en soit dj  la version 4... S'il continue  cette vitesse, dans 9 ans, ils en seront  la version 40.

----------


## eatherquake

> C'est quand mme incroyable qu' peine plus d'un an aprs tre sorti, ils en soit dj  la version 4... S'il continue  cette vitesse, dans 9 ans, ils en seront  la version 40.


et alors?
Je crois pas que la version d'un navigateur ou mme la vitesse  laquelle ils sortent les versions soit un problme. C'est mme normal qu'ils aillent plus vite (un chrome 4 vaut bien un IE 6, non? ::mouarf:: )

----------


## bubulemaster

Je viens de l'installer. A part Acid 3 qui est vraiment  100% sans dfaut, les changements ne sautent pas aux yeux. Enfin, je vais essayer les extensions maintenant.

----------


## Kanithael

Moi j'aime bien xMarks comme extension, et je suis impressionn de l'efficacit du truc. J'ai install, a a synchronis mes favoris avec ceux de firefox en 2-2, rien  redire...

Au del des extensions, j'ai quand mme un petit faible pour chrome !  ::ccool::

----------


## loic38_01

> C'est quand mme incroyable qu' peine plus d'un an aprs tre sorti, ils en soit dj  la version 4... S'il continue  cette vitesse, dans 9 ans, ils en seront  la version 40.


C'est juste un choix de numrotation. La 4.0 aurait trs bien pu tre appele 1.0 vu que c'est la premire  intgrer toutes les fonctions dont ils parlent depuis le dbut.

----------


## BornBanane

Bonne nouvelle, les extensions dans mon chrome, adieu les affreuses pubs  ::):

----------


## Barsy

> C'est juste un choix de numrotation. La 4.0 aurait trs bien pu tre appele 1.0 vu que c'est la premire  intgrer toutes les fonctions dont ils parlent depuis le dbut.


Je pense que c'est plus marketing. Google Chrome 1.0, a sonne moins bien face  un Firefox 3.6, un IE 8 ou un Opra 10.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je pense que c'est plus marketing. Google Chrome 1.0, a sonne moins bien face  un Firefox 3.6, un IE 8 ou un Opra 10.


Opera 10 , vue la qualit du truc, ils auraient pas oubli le "." entre 1 et 0 ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

Il ne faut pas oubli que de "nouvelles" faon de dvelopper apparaissent. Je pense notamment aux mthodes Agiles, avant quand Internet Explorer (et peut tre maintenant aussi) sortait, le logiciel tait considr comme finalis, la seule chose qu'on rajoutait c'tait des patchs pour combler des failles de scurit.
Alors que maintenant on sort plutt un logiciel avec le "strict minimum" ou un peu plus et selon les besoins des utilisateurs on rajoute des fonctionnalits.
J'ai l'impression que Chrome a t dvelopp avec cette philosophie.

----------


## Jcpan

il y'a un equivalent  *firebug* de firefox dans chrome ?

----------


## tbassetto

Il y a les "outils dveloppeurs" inclut par dfaut.

Sinon sur mon Mac il n'est pas plus rapide que Firefox 3.6. Sur sunspider, dromaeo, etc. oui bien sr mais sur le "vrai" Web je ne le voit pas. Et comme je redmarre jamais Firefox, le dmarrage ne m'importe peu.

Par contre sous mon Netbook/Linux, Chrome est vachement plus rapide au lancement. Sauf qu'il prend plus d'espace que Firefox+Minimalist_Theme  ::?:

----------


## bombseb

> Opera 10 , vue la qualit du truc, ils auraient pas oubli le "." entre 1 et 0 ?


c'est pas ton fort l'argumentation on dirais...

----------


## dams78

> Sauf qu'il prend plus d'espace que Firefox+Minimalist_Theme


C'est quoi ton thme?

----------


## tbassetto

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3699 mais je me rends compte que je gagne moins que ce que je pensais (mais je gagne quand mme)  ::koi::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> c'est pas ton fort l'argumentation on dirais...


Bof ! Argumenter l'vidence ...  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bof ! Argumenter l'vidence ...


Opera est de loin suprieur  tout ce qui existe en matire de navigateur Web.

C'est plutt a l'vidence.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## eatherquake

Don't feed the troll please  ::P:

----------


## namavic

> Opera est de loin suprieur  tout ce qui existe en matire de navigateur Web.


c'est pas ton fort l'argumentation on dirais...

----------


## eatherquake

> c'est pas ton fort l'argumentation on dirais...


jette un coup d'oeil au post de 12h10...  ::lol::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Opera est de loin suprieur  tout ce qui existe en matire de navigateur Web.
> 
> C'est plutt a l'vidence.


Ben, chacun ses vidences alors...  ::ccool::

----------


## FailMan

Non, le must c'est IE6 bien videmment  ::aie:: 

Chacun ses must. Certains prfrent FF parce que c'est customisable, rapide. Certains prfrent Chrome parce que c'est plus rapide que FF et plus pur, plus lger. Certains prfrent Opera parce qu'il propose un tas de fonctionnalits annexes (gestion des Torrents par exemple). Certains prfrent IE8 parce qu'ils ne voient pas l'intrt d'utiliser un autre navigateur.

----------


## Federico_muy_bien

Pour ma part la seule chose qui manque  Chrome c'est la confiance ...
Synchroniser mes donnes avec un serveur Mozilla ... pas peur
Synchroniser mes donnes avec un serveur Google ...  ::?: 

Surtout aprs toutes les dclarations ou ils disent que si on a rien  cacher on doit pas avoir peur ...  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> Pour ma part la seule chose qui manque  Chrome c'est la confiance ...
> Synchroniser mes donnes avec un serveur Mozilla ... pas peur
> Synchroniser mes donnes avec un serveur Google ... 
> 
> Surtout aprs toutes les dclarations ou ils disent que si on a rien  cacher on doit pas avoir peur ...


Oui, c'est une des raisons qui fait que je ne l'utilise pas. La seconde tant bien entendu que je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il peut m'apporter de plus que Firefox...

----------


## bombseb

la rapidit peut tre ?

 ::aie::

----------


## smyley

Sympa, mme pas besoin de redmarrer Chrome pour profiter d'une extension que l'on vient d'installer.

Par contre en effet, je suis pas prt de synchroniser mes marques-pages sur un serveur Google, ils en connaissent dj assez sur ma vie prive avec gmail  ::aie::

----------


## gwinyam

Campagne de pub galement en cours  Amsterdam^^

----------


## Gordon Fowler

Exclusif pour DVP : 

_"Google a raison, il est plus facile de dvelopper une extension pour Chrome"_

C'est ce qu'admet Mozilla Europe... tout en ajoutant des prcisions.

L'interview de DVP est ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d86...ension-chrome/

----------


## tomlev

> Exclusif pour DVP : 
> 
> _"Google a raison, il est plus facile de dvelopper une extension pour Chrome"_
> 
> C'est ce qu'admet Mozilla Europe... tout en ajoutant des prcisions.
> 
> L'interview de DVP est ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d86...ension-chrome/


ouais, enfin ils nuancent aussitt en disant que les extensions Firefox sont beaucoup plus puissantes...

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> ouais, enfin ils nuancent aussitt en disant que les extensions Firefox sont beaucoup plus puissantes...


Certes mais si les dveloppeurs vont plus vers Chrome parce que c'est plus simple (en attendant JetPack), Firefox en ptira surement.

Et les extensions populaires (je pense  AdBlock par exemple) sont dj dispo pour Google Chrome... 

Donc plus puissantes, oui, certainement, mais avec quelle pertinence pour l'utilisateur final et donc pour les dveloppeurs ?

NB : je prcise que ce n'est qu'une question. ::):

----------


## tomlev

> Certes mais si les dveloppeurs vont plus vers Chrome parce que c'est plus simple (en attendant JetPack), Firefox en ptira surement.
> 
> Et les extensions populaires (je pense  AdBlock par exemple) sont dj dispo pour Google Chrome... 
> 
> Donc plus puissantes, oui, certainement, mais avec quelle pertinence pour l'utilisateur final et donc pour les dveloppeurs ?
> 
> NB : je prcise que ce n'est qu'une question.


Je ne portais pas de jugement, je relativisais juste l'importance de la dclaration de Mozilla  :;):

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chrome 5.0 : Extensions et synchronisation pour tous*
*Une nouvelle beta de la version Mac du navigateur de Google est arrive*


C'est fait. Chrome pour Mac intgre  prsent les (2.200) extensions et la synchronisation des favoris (via un compte G-mail).

L'UI de gestion des marques pages s'intgre galement mieux dans l'environnement graphique pur typique d'Apple.

Google continue de numroter ses versions  marche force. Cette nouvelle beta pour Mac est ainsi baptise 5.0.

*Chrome 5.0 bta pour Mac OS X* est disponible ici.


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  L'arrive des extensions et de la synchronisation va-t-elle vous pousser  abandonner Safari ou Firefox ?

----------


## Invit

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  L'arrive des extensions et de la synchronisation va-t-elle vous pousser  abandonner Safari ou Firefox ?


Je travaille pas sous Mac, mais la synchronisation des favoris m'a pouss  utiliser de moins  moins FireFox et IE8. C'est cool d'avoir un navigateur avec les mmes liens utiles sur ton ordi personnel et de bureau. Comme a on est moins perdu ::ccool::

----------


## tomlev

> Je travaille pas sous Mac, mais la synchronisation des favoris m'a pouss  utiliser de moins  moins FireFox et IE8. C'est cool d'avoir un navigateur avec les mmes liens utiles sur ton ordi personnel et de bureau. Comme a on est moins perdu


Avec Xmarks, tu peux avoir la synchro des bookmarks sous Firefox, IE8, Safari et Chrome...

----------


## phxGolden

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  L'arrive des extensions et de la synchronisation va-t-elle vous pousser  abandonner Safari ou Firefox ?


Je travaille pas sous Mac, mais la synchronisation des favoris m'a pouss  utiliser de moins  moins FireFox et IE8. C'est cool d'avoir un navigateur avec les mmes liens utiles sur ton ordi personnel et de bureau. Comme a on est moins perdu ::ccool:: [/QUOTE]


Pareil pour moi j'utilise de plus en plus Chrome, j'attends avec impatience le debugger ZEND sur Google Chrome pour n'utiliser que lui  :8-):

----------


## Invit

> Avec Xmarks, tu peux avoir la synchro des bookmarks sous Firefox, IE8, Safari et Chrome...


Ok, je savais pas. Mais Chrome ne me pousse pas  tlcharger des outils pour la synchro. C'est dj intgr.

----------


## Invit

> Ok, je savais pas. Mais Chrome ne me pousse pas  tlcharger des outils pour la synchro. C'est dj intgr.


J'allais oubli qu'il faut obligatoirement un compte gmail, ce que je ne considre pas comme un outil (plugin, extension etc...).

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Ok, je savais pas. Mais Chrome ne me pousse pas  tlcharger des outils pour la synchro. C'est dj intgr.


Salut,

En restant totalement neutre sur le sujet : je pense que la synchronisation de Chrome doit tre compare  Weave sous Firefox (qui est un service 100 % Mozilla) plutt qu' une autre extension.

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d84...otale-firefox/

Aprs,  toi de te faire ton opinion  ::ccool:: 



NB : Dans l'ITW que Mozilla nous a donne, il est  un moment question de Weave. Je publierai cette partie dans les jours qui viennent  :;): 

Cordialement  tous,

Gordon

----------


## WebPac

Pour info, Opera a sorti la version 10.50 Bta1 intgrant une mise  jour majeure de leur moteur de rendu Presto qui est plus rapide que la version prcdente.
Ils communiquent ici : http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog...-browser-speed
qu'ils sont les plus rapides devant Chrome4.

Je viens de faire le test sur une machine virtuelle, pour SunSpider, ils sont plutt quivalents : 1057 pour Chrome4 et 1153 pour Opera 10.50 bta.
Par contre sur PeaceKeeper, Chrome prend une claque avec seulement 1830 contre 2252 pour Opera.

Donc l'argument de la vitesse de Chrome ne tient pas vraiment.
Ni la synchronisation des favoris car incluse aussi depuis longtemps dans Opera, idem pour l'inclusion par dfaut des outils de dveloppement avec DragonFly intgr depuis fort longtemps.  ::ccool:: 

Et non non, je n'ai pas de parts de march sur Opera mais j'aime juste beaucoup ce navigateur pour ses fonctionnalits pour moi compltes sans besoin d'extension.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je viens de faire le test sur une machine virtuelle, pour SunSpider, ils sont plutt quivalents : *1057* pour Chrome4 et *1153* pour Opera 10.50 bta.
> Par contre sur PeaceKeeper, Chrome prend une claque avec seulement *1830* contre *2252* pour Opera.


Heu ! C'est quoi ces chiffres ? des fraises, des watts, des mtres ?  Parce que, l a me parle pas trop !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> Heu ! C'est quoi ces chiffres ? des fraises, des watts, des mtres ?  Parce que, l a me parle pas trop !


Pour Sunspider, il me semble que c'est en millisecondes.
Ce qui veut dire que plus le chiffre est bas, plus rapide est le navigateur.

Donc au vu des chiffres donns par WebPac, il semblerait que ce soit plutt Chrome qui soit le plus rapide.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pour Sunspider, il me semble que c'est en millisecondes.
> Ce qui veut dire que plus le chiffre est bas, plus rapide est le navigateur.
> 
> Donc au vu des chiffres donns par WebPac, il semblerait que ce soit plutt Chrome qui soit le plus rapide.


OK ! Merci. D'o l'importance de toujours mettre les units derrire des chiffres, a aide  les comprendre !  :;):

----------


## FailMan

> OK ! Merci. D'o l'importance de toujours mettre les units derrire des chiffres, a aide  les comprendre !


Et surtout  viter  dire des choses fausses  ::haha::   ::aie::   :;):

----------


## Barsy

De toute faon, est-ce vraiment important ce genre de mesures ? Surtout pour gagner quelques centimes de secondes qui, au final, ne seront pas perceptibles par l'utilisateurs.

Pour ma part, il faudrait vraiment que Chrome propose une fonctionnalit indispensable pour que je me mette  utiliser ce navigateur. Par exemple, c'est grce aux extensions que je suis pass  Firefox il y a 6 ans.

----------


## FailMan

> De toute faon, est-ce vraiment important ce genre de mesures ? Surtout pour gagner quelques centimes de secondes qui, au final, ne seront pas perceptibles par l'utilisateurs.


Et qui surtout, dpendent de leur machine, pas sr que Chrome soit plus rapide sur un Pentium MMX 133 MHz qu'IE8 sur un i7  ::mouarf:: 




> Pour ma part, il faudrait vraiment que Chrome propose une fonctionnalit indispensable pour que je me mette  utiliser ce navigateur. Par exemple, c'est grce aux extensions que je suis pass  Firefox il y a 6 ans.


Ce qui m'a fait passer  Chrome, c'est la prise de mmoire vive hallucinante et l'impression de lenteur gnrale de Firefox. Le PC se mettait srieusement  ramer ds que j'avais deux/trois onglets ouverts : Youtube, Facebook et un Google, et hop, 300M de RAM et 20% des ressources proco  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> Ce qui m'a fait passer  Chrome, c'est la prise de mmoire vive hallucinante et l'impression de lenteur gnrale de Firefox.


Ca va, pour ma part, je n'ai pas  me plaindre. Mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a pas mal de personne qui ont des problmes de performance avec Firefox...

----------


## WebPac

> Heu ! C'est quoi ces chiffres ? des fraises, des watts, des mtres ?  Parce que, l a me parle pas trop !


Anf, ce n'est pas forcment parlant lorsqu'on n'a pas soit mme effectu ces tests.




> Pour Sunspider, il me semble que c'est en millisecondes.
> Ce qui veut dire que plus le chiffre est bas, plus rapide est le navigateur.
> 
> Donc au vu des chiffres donns par WebPac, il semblerait que ce soit plutt Chrome qui soit le plus rapide.


Exact, ce sont des millisecondes, je trouve donc Chrome plus rapide qu'Opera de 8%.




> Par contre sur PeaceKeeper, Chrome prend une claque avec seulement 1830 contre 2252 pour Opera.


C'est une note donne par PeaceKeeper, plus elle est leve est mieux c'est.
Elle est sans unit, mais dpend de la machine de test, pour moi, c'tait une machine virtuelle sans autre application qui tournait pendant les 2 tests.

Et je prcise que c'est la mme machine virtuelle pour les tests des 2 navigateurs.





> De toute faon, est-ce vraiment important ce genre de mesures ? Surtout pour gagner quelques centimes de secondes qui, au final, ne seront pas perceptibles par l'utilisateurs.
> 
> Pour ma part, il faudrait vraiment que Chrome propose une fonctionnalit indispensable pour que je me mette  utiliser ce navigateur. Par exemple, c'est grce aux extensions que je suis pass  Firefox il y a 6 ans.


Tout  fait d'accord et c'est d'ailleurs  cause des extensions que j'ai abandonn Firefox.  ::mouarf::

----------


## FailMan

> Ca va, pour ma part, je n'ai pas  me plaindre. Mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a pas mal de personne qui ont des problmes de performance avec Firefox...


On m'avait fil une manipulation pour effacer comme une sorte de "cache" Firefox afin de le rendre plus lger en RAM et plus performant, mais j'avais tellement la flemme et j'avais tellement envie de tester Chrome que depuis, j'y suis rest.

----------


## WebPac

> De toute faon, est-ce vraiment important ce genre de mesures ? Surtout pour gagner quelques centimes de secondes qui, au final, ne seront pas perceptibles par l'utilisateurs.


Salut, en effet, ce n'est plus si important que cela vu les performances actuelles des navigateurs. J'en ai simplement parl pour dire que l'argument de Google qui est "utilisez notre navigateur car le plus rapide" ne tient pas car il ne l'est absolument pas le plus rapide.

----------


## FailMan

> Salut, en effet, ce n'est plus si important que cela vu les performances actuelles des navigateurs. J'en ai simplement parl pour dire que l'argument de Google qui est "utilisez notre navigateur car le plus rapide" ne tient pas car il ne l'est absolument pas le plus rapide.


Tout dpend des machines, tout le monde n'a pas la mme machine chez soi. Chez certains, Opera semblera plus rapide, chez d'autre a sera Chrome.
Et quelle rapidit ? La rapidit au surf, la rapidit de lancement, la rapidit de l'interface ? C'est vague.

----------


## dams78

> Et quelle rapidit ? La rapidit au surf, la rapidit de lancement, la rapidit de l'interface ? C'est vague.


Exact, moi je trouve pas que les navigateurs soit "lent", enfin je connais juste firefox et ie, si a "rame" je me dis toujours que c'est  cause de ma bande passante. Et mon firefox sur mon vieux portable me semble du coup pas si lent que a.

----------


## Barsy

> Exact, moi je trouve pas que les navigateurs soit "lent", enfin je connais juste firefox et ie, si a "rame" je me dis toujours que c'est  cause de ma bande passante. Et mon firefox sur mon vieux portable me semble du coup pas si lent que a.


+1, les problmes de ralentissement sont plus souvent lis  la bande passante qu'au navigateur lui-mme.

Par contre, concernant IE, j'ai souvent des problmes avec le moteur javascript qui plante (mme dans la version 8) alors que sous Firefox, a passe trs bien.

----------


## smyley

J'ai aussi eu des problmes d'utilisation de RAM sur Firefox (mme  blanc, sans extensions).

Aprs question performances, Chrome dmarre le plus vite, suivit de IE et Firefox ... et oui, Firefox souffre du fait qu'il n'y ai pas de sparation entre plusieurs process : 
Quand sous Firefox on ouvre une page qui rame tout est plant et on doit attendre.
Quand sous IE8 & Chrome on ouvre une page qui rame, on peut continuer sa vie sur les autres onglets pendant que cette page (qui contient souvent Flash d'ailleurs  ::mouarf:: ) se charge.

----------


## Djug

Google lance la version beta du navigateur Chrome 4.1
qui intgre la traduction automatique des pages web et amliore la protection de la vie priv.

----------


## FailMan

Traduction automatique, a me fait toujours rire, en effet, Google Traduction c'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux  ::?: 
Quant  Google et son respect de la vie prive  ::haha::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Traduction automatique, a me fait toujours rire, en effet, Google Traduction c'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux 
> Quant  Google et son respect de la vie prive


[HS] Sans aucun esprit de polmique et juste  titre informatif : si tu connais des services de type Google Traduction (qui est quand mme pas mal) mais en mieux, hsite pas  les partager  :8-):  [/HS]

----------


## FailMan

Gratuitement et sur le net, je n'ai pas trouv mieux, cependant j'imagine que pour des longs textes, rien ne vaut un traducteur logiciel (certes payant mais bien plus efficace) ou encore un dictionnaire.

----------


## Skyounet

> Gratuitement et sur le net, je n'ai pas trouv mieux, cependant j'imagine que pour des longs textes, rien ne vaut un traducteur logiciel (certes payant mais bien plus efficace) ou encore un dictionnaire.


Systran est pas mal.
Dans la version payante et on peut spcifier le contexte de traduction (informatique, mcanique, botanique...).

http://www.systranet.com/

----------


## huit_six

La traduction automatique de Google, franchement, elle fait le job et c'est tout ce qu'on lui demande. Personnellement, pouvoir avoir une comprhension, mme globale d'un texte dans n'importe quelle langue, moi a me parait trs utile, sachant qu'il y a  peine 10ans c'tait du domaine de la science fiction.

Et je suis surpris de commentaires qui disent 20 ms de gagnes, on s'en fout. Moins de temps pour faire les choses, a veut dire plus de temps pour faire plus de choses non ? Sinon, si on suit le raisonnement du "a sert  rien", alors on arrte de faire des puces plus rapides et on revient au boulier...

Moi je suis trs content que les navigateurs se battent  coup de ms gagnes, a fait que les logiciels que j'utilise, quels qu'ils soient, sont toujours plus performants pour le mme matriel utilis.

----------


## Lyche

> La traduction automatique de google, franchement, elle fait le job et c'est tout ce qu'on lui demande. Personnellement, pouvoir avoir une comprhension, mme globale d'un texte dans n'importe quelle langue, moi a me parait trs utile, sachant qu'il y a  peine 10ans c'tait du domaine de la science fiction.
> 
> Et je suis vachement surpris de commentaires qui disent 20 ms de gagnes, on s'en fout. Moins de temps pour faire les choses, a veut dire plus de temps pour faire plus de choses non ? Sinon, si on suit le raisonnement du "a sert  rien", alors on arrte de faire des puces plus rapides et on revient au boulier...
> 
> Moi je suis trs content que les navigateurs se battent  coup de ms gagnes, a fait que les logiciels que j'utilise, quels qu'ils soient, sont toujours plus performants pour le mme matriel utilis.


Le cerveau humain met 7 secondes pour se rendre compte qu'il attend qu'une action se passe.. parler de 20ms c'est  la limite du ridicule, ton cerveau n'a mme pas le temps de constater le temps. Qu'on amliore la scurit des browser plutt que les temps d'accs aux pages.. Quand on tait au 56k a aurait t intressant, maintenant il faut viser autre chose..

----------


## gwinyam

20 ms de moins pour afficher une page, a fait 20 ms de gagner pour dclencher plus tt autre chose, sachant que cette autre chose a peut-tre lui aussi bnficier de cette acclration,  force, a fait pas mal.
Surtout si le client garde la connexion ouverte jusqu' la fin de l'action, 20 ms de moins, c'est 20 ms de libr pour le serveur pour rpondre  quelqu'un d'autre.
Quand on est sur un serveur pouvant grer plusieurs milliers de connexions en simultan, 20 ms multipli par le nombre de connexions courantes, a fait un sacr paquet de temps de traitement en moins.

Aprs je t'accorde que l'optimisation de la vitesse n'est plus vraiment la priorit. La scurit, l'accessibilit, le spellcheck, la traduction ou l'extensibilit, a c'est bien plus prioritaire dsormais^^

----------


## smyley

20ms ct serveur a a un sens lorsqu'il s'agit d'un traitement lourd ct serveur qui doit tre disponible pour un grand nombre d'utilisateurs.

20ms ct client, l'impact est nul et ne sert que pour les benchmark  ::aie:: 
Quand mme, au bout de 100 pages on aura gagn 2s. Et bon,  l'chelle humaine, mme au travail, je ne suis pas sur que 2s sur un rapport ou dans une recherche soit d'une importance capitale, lorsque 100 pages ont dj t consultes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## huit_six

> Le cerveau humain met 7 secondes pour se rendre compte qu'il attend qu'une action se passe.. parler de 20ms c'est  la limite du ridicule, ton cerveau n'a mme pas le temps de constater le temps. Qu'on amliore la scurit des browser plutt que les temps d'accs aux pages.. Quand on tait au 56k a aurait t intressant, maintenant il faut viser autre chose..


En effet, tout le monde sait que le cinma fonctionne  1 image toutes les sept secondes... J'aimerai bien que tu cite tes sources avant de sortir des trucs pareils ! Au hasard, dsencyclopdie ? Conservapedia ?
erf
Pour rester srieux, videmment que 20ms de diffrence, on ne s'en rend pas compte quand on affiche une page donne, mais faire progresser la vitesse de rendu, a permet de faire une page qui met le mme temps pour s'afficher, mais qui fait plus de trucs.
Franchement, c'est pas sur un forum d'informaticien qu'il va falloir expliquer qu'en 20ms, un ordinateur a peut faire normment de calculs non ?

----------


## Lyche

> En effet, tout le monde sait que le cinma fonctionne  1 image toutes les sept secondes... J'aimerai bien que tu cite tes sources avant de sortir des trucs pareils ! Au hasard, dsencyclopdie ? Conservapedia ?
> erf
> Pour rester srieux, videmment que 20ms de diffrence, on ne s'en rend pas compte quand on affiche une page donne, mais faire progresser la vitesse de rendu, a permet de faire une page qui met le mme temps pour s'afficher, mais qui fait plus de trucs.
> Franchement, c'est pas sur un forum d'informaticien qu'il va falloir expliquer qu'en 20ms, un ordinateur a peut faire normment de calculs non ?


Tu sais lire? J'ai parl de cinma? Quel est le rapport entre la dure moyenne de rception de l'information d'attente dans le cerveau humain et le nombre d'images par secondes que l'on met sur une piste vido? Si tu me trouves le moindre rapport il faudra que tu me l'expliques...

----------


## tomlev

> En effet, tout le monde sait que le cinma fonctionne  1 image toutes les sept secondes...


La phrase n'tait pas :



> met 7 secondes pour se rendre compte qu'une action se passe


mais :



> met 7 secondes pour se rendre compte *qu'il attend* qu'une action se passe


C'est vrai que a m'a paru bizarre sur le moment... j'ai du relire 2 ou 3 fois pour comprendre  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

> Pour rester srieux, videmment que 20ms de diffrence, on ne s'en rend pas compte quand on affiche une page donne, mais faire progresser la vitesse de rendu, a permet de faire une page qui met le mme temps pour s'afficher, mais qui fait plus de trucs.


Si une page prend += 20ms d'un browser  l'autre pour s'afficher, ce n'est pas un facteur dterminant. Et que l'excution d'un script se fasse avec += 20ms de dcalage, c'est tout aussi insignifiant dans le cas d'une page web. L'intrt n'est que dans le cadre des benchmarks ...




> Franchement, c'est pas sur un forum d'informaticien qu'il va falloir expliquer qu'en 20ms, un ordinateur a peut faire normment de calculs non ?


L d'aprs ce que je vois, on parle de l'affichage d'une page, pas de l'excution d'une animation ou d'un calcul intensif du replis des acides amins hein ...

Aprs, je ne sais pas comment tu as pu en arriver au cinma. Mais mme : pour qu'une animation soit fluide pour l'oeil humain, on parle d'environ 25 images/seconde (quoiqu'en ralit pour qu'il y a vraiment fluidit il faut monter  50). Mais qu'une animation commence  la 12e ou la 15e image, l'oeil n'y vois que du feu.

----------


## huit_six

Bon...
Cette histoire de 7 secondes, vu qu'apparemment je n'ai pas bien compris de quoi il s'agissait, j'aimerai bien qu'on m'explique en dtail  quoi a s'applique, et surtout qu'on me donne des sources, parce que a me parait trs obscur.
Si c'est une estimation de temps de raction du cerveau, je vois vraiment pas d'o a sort en effet :
 * Pour un dpart de course, le temps de raction est de l'ordre de 100~300ms (voir par exemple a)
 * Pour un freinage, on est apparemment de l'ordre de 1,3~1,5s d'aprs wikipedia
Donc ces 7 secondes, a me parait trs surprenant et si c'est pas un chiffre sorti de nulle part, je vois franchement pas  quoi il correspond.

L'exemple du cinma tait seulement en rponse  cette histoire de 7 secondes et n'tait pas d'ailleurs le meilleur exemple puisqu'il est li principalement  la persistance rtinienne...




> L d'aprs ce que je vois, on parle de l'affichage d'une page, pas de l'excution d'une animation ou d'un calcul intensif du replis des acides amins hein ...


Ben c'est bizarre ce que tu dis puisque l'affichage d'une page requiert justement un calcul intensif... en 20ms, on pourrait par exemple amliorer l'antialiasing, afficher plus de dtails ou encore faire du replis des acides amins pourquoi pas, si on est sur un site de bio...

Moi je persiste  dire que gagner du temps sur les rendus, c'est un progrs important, sachant que 20ms de gagnes  chaque version, a peut vite faire beaucoup  la vitesse  laquelle google les sort  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

> Bon...
> Cette histoire de 7 secondes, vu qu'apparemment je n'ai pas bien compris de quoi il s'agissait, j'aimerai bien qu'on m'explique en dtail  quoi a s'applique, et surtout qu'on me donne des sources, parce que a me parait trs obscur.
> Si c'est une estimation de temps de raction du cerveau, je vois vraiment pas d'o a sort en effet :
>  * Pour un dpart de course, le temps de raction est de l'ordre de 100~300ms (voir par exemple a)
>  * Pour un freinage, on est apparemment de l'ordre de 1,3~1,5s d'aprs wikipedia
> Donc ces 7 secondes, a me parait trs surprenant et si c'est pas un chiffre sorti de nulle part, je vois franchement pas  quoi il correspond.
> 
> L'exemple du cinma tait seulement en rponse  cette histoire de 7 secondes et n'tait pas d'ailleurs le meilleur exemple puisqu'il est li principalement  la persistance rtinienne...
> 
> ...


C'est une donne statistique qui avait t faite  l'poque du minitel pour permettre aux "dveloppeurs" de concevoir des systme et des affichages dont les temps de rponse taient acceptable. C'est une stat que j'avais tudi en cours avec un de mes prof d'informatique. J'ai pas retrouv l'tude sur le net (peut-tre un peu trop ancienne).

Pour le reste, je pense que l'avenir du web ne se fera pas avec des s gagnes, mais avec une amlioration de la scurit des navigateur, ainsi qu'un lot de formation des dveloppeurs pour les responsabiliser sur le code qu'ils font. Parce que, on peut mettre en avant les problmes des navigateurs, mais les dveloppeurs ne sont pas innocents dans l'histoire non plus.

----------


## Skyounet

> Bon...
> Cette histoire de 7 secondes, vu qu'apparemment je n'ai pas bien compris de quoi il s'agissait


Si j'ai compris c'est le temps moyen qu'une personne attend avant de se dire : ben dis donc a rame ce truc, elle va s'afficher ma page oui ou non.

Au bout de 7 secondes tu as l'impression d'attendre que a finisse, avant c'est le temps acceptable.

----------


## tomlev

> Si j'ai compris c'est le temps moyen qu'une personne attend avant de se dire : ben dis donc a rame ce truc, elle va s'afficher ma page oui ou non.
> 
> Au bout de 7 secondes tu as l'impression d'attendre que a finisse, avant c'est le temps acceptable.


je sais pas si c'est moi qui suis moins patient que la moyenne, mais si au bout de 2 ou 3 secondes ma page d'accueil iGoogle est pas encore affiche, je commence  trouver le temps long  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> je sais pas si c'est moi qui suis moins patient que la moyenne, mais si au bout de 2 ou 3 secondes ma page d'accueil iGoogle est pas encore affiche, je commence  trouver le temps long


L'tude dont il se souvient le chiffre parlait du minitel  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

surtout qu'une tude c'est sur un ensemble de donnes. C'est une moyenne  :;):  je suis comme toi, au bout de 2 ou 3 secondes d'attente a me soule. Mais pour d'autres c'est plus long ^^

----------


## tomlev

> surtout qu'une tude c'est sur un ensemble de donnes. C'est une moyenne  je suis comme toi, au bout de 2 ou 3 secondes d'attente a me soule. Mais pour d'autres c'est plus long ^^


Avec les progrs de la technologie, on est peut-tre devenus plus exigeants...

----------


## smyley

> Ben c'est bizarre ce que tu dis puisque l'affichage d'une page requiert justement un calcul intensif


ah ? tu sais ce que c'est un "vrai" calcul intensif ?!  ::aie:: 

Ct GPU/CPU, on sent pas passer l'affichage d'une page web. Par contre, essaye Assassin's Creed  fond ou Crysis  fond, l tu va sentir que ton PC souffre de manire intensive  ::roll:: 

Sinon, 2 ou 3 s sur une page web ce n'est pas acceptable  l'heure actuelle (ADSL, CPU avec e^5000 coeurs, etc.). Mais 0,125 ou 0,145s ...

----------


## Skyounet

> Sinon, 2 ou 3 s sur une page web ce n'est pas acceptable  l'heure actuelle (ADSL, CPU avec e^5000 coeurs, etc.). Mais 0,125 ou 0,145s ...


Ouais enfin a dpend du site aussi.
Google s'affiche  0.1 sec, DVP en 2 secondes chez moi hein (et non ma connexion est pas pourrie  ::langue:: )

----------


## smyley

Aussi  ::aie:: 
Mais si on devais attendre systmatiquement 3s  chaque page sur laquelle on navigue, ce serait compliqu  ::roll::

----------


## huit_six

> ah ? tu sais ce que c'est un "vrai" calcul intensif ?! 
> 
> Ct GPU/CPU, on sent pas passer l'affichage d'une page web. Par contre, essaye Assassin's Creed  fond ou Crysis  fond, l tu va sentir que ton PC souffre de manire intensive 
> 
> Sinon, 2 ou 3 s sur une page web ce n'est pas acceptable  l'heure actuelle (ADSL, CPU avec e^5000 coeurs, etc.). Mais 0,125 ou 0,145s ...


Bien entendu, la notion de "calcul" intensif est trs relative,  la tche, au matriel, etc...

Le fait est que les pages web se complexifient, requirent de plus en plus de calcul et fournissent de plus en plus de fonctionnalit. Cette tendance va s'acclrer avec l'apparition et le dploiement de technologies de plus en plus sophistiques (HTML 5, web 3D etc...). Et c'est une trs bonne chose !

Mais pour que cette volution soit possible, il faut augmenter la rapidit d'excution des calculs et pour arriver  a, il existe deux moyens: 
* rendre plus puissantes les machines
* rendre plus efficients les moteurs de rendu

Donc, pense que l'amlioration des temps de rendu est une bonne chose.

On peut aussi voir les choses dans l'autre sens : 
Une entreprise X veut fournir des services web. Elle a un nouveau service rvolutionnaire qui serait sens changer la vie de tout le monde, mais chaque page prend 3 secondes  afficher... Si le service ncessite beaucoup de chargements de pages, le produit ne va pas prendre et la bote va tre oblige de diminuer les fonctionnalits. Si les temps de rendus finissent par diminuer, peut tre que le service complet pourra tre dploy.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Arrive de Chrome 4.1*
*Traduction automatique et meilleur contrle de la confidentialit au menu de cette version du navigateur de Google*


Google vient d'annoncer l'arrive de la version dfinitive de Chrome 4.1.

Le navigateur s'enrichit d'une fonction principale : la traduction, via Google Traduction (lire ci-avant).

Concrtement, si l'option est active, Chrome proposera de traduire chaque page en langue trangre que vous visitez. Un bandeau se droule pour confirmer la langue choisie.

Autre avance majeure, les "Paramtres de contenu" permettront de mieux filtrer cookies, pop-ups et autres contenus utilisant JavaScript.

A l'heure o nous crivons ces lignes, la version 4.1 n'est pas encore accessible sur le site de tlchargement du navigateur.

Mais Google assure que ce sera le cas dans les heures qui viennent.


NB : cette version concerne uniquement Windows, la version 5.0 pour Linux et Mac est actuellement en cours de dveloppement

----------


## jkakim

Ce que j'apprcie  ce navigateur c'est sa souplesse. Oui, Chrome est lger et convivial.
Mais il n'execute pas bien certains scripts Javascript c'est dans ce sens l que la boite devait bosser au lieu d'augmenter des fonctionnalits de moteur de recherche  la GOOGLE.

Mozilla fait mieux ce cot, jusque l je le garde.

----------


## Lyche

Heu, j'ai regard ma version Google Chrome y'a quelques jours, j'ai un truc genre 5.015.02

a veux dire quoi  ::koi::  que je suis en version 5 ?  ::aie::

----------


## tomlev

> a veux dire quoi  que je suis en version 5 ?


a veut dire que tu es sur le channel de dveloppement, et que tu rcupres donc les dernires builds disponibles
http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel

Pour changer de channel, tu peux utiliser a :
http://download.cnet.com/Google-Chro...-10911136.html

----------


## Lyche

> a veut dire que tu es sur le channel de dveloppement, et que tu rcupres donc les dernires builds disponibles
> http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
> 
> Pour changer de channel, tu peux utiliser a :
> http://download.cnet.com/Google-Chro...-10911136.html


je comprenais pas pourquoi j'avais rgulirement des octets en transfert sans rien faire -_- bah j'ai compris !

----------


## nicolofontana12

J'ai beaucoup aim la traduction  c'est un bon pas en avant , mais les plugins d'extentions ne font pas toujours succs chez Chrome

----------


## huit_six

Tiens, je viens de dcouvrir que les botes de saisie de texte sont redimensionnables sous chrome. C'est simple, mais vachement pratique... Et il fallait y penser !
Sous Mac, Opera 10.10 et Firefox 3.6 ne le permettent pas, par contre Safari 4.0.5 lui aussi le permet.

----------


## gwinyam

Les extensions sont encore des nouveauts, contrairement  Firefox o elles sont dj bien intgres dans les habitudes des utilisateurs.

Les extensions sous Chrome ont encore besoin de maturit pour tre utilises de faon courante.

a viendra^^

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Google Chrome 5.0 en beta pour toutes les plateformes*
*Mac et Linux accdent aussi  la golocalisation, au surf priv et  la traduction automatique*


Depuis Vendredi, Chrome, la navigateur de Google qui n'arrte pas de gagner des parts de march, est disponible en beta pour sa version 5.

Si celle-ci ne changera pas grand chose pour les utilisateurs de Windows, elle sera en revanche accueillie avec plus d'enthousiasme par les Linuxien et les possesseurs de Mac.

Chrome 5.0.342.7 propose en effet pour la premire fois pour ces deux plateformes la traduction automatique et des fonctionnalits plus pousses pour surfer en toute confidentialit. Cerise sur la gteau (pour certains), l'API de golocalisation est galement au menu.

A noter que Chrome 5.0.36 (plus exactement *5.0.360.2*) est galement arrive, mais *en version alpha*. Principale nouveaut, les marques-pages sont  prsent grs directement depuis un onglet.

*Google Chrome 5.0.342.7 beta* est disponible ici pour Mac OS X et ici pour Linux.
*Google Chrome 5.0.342.8 beta* est disponible ici pour Windows.

----------


## FERDIKAM

Je ne sais pas si je me trompe mais je l'utilisais avant qu'il ne soit rendu public (vendredi)

----------


## tomlev

> Je ne sais pas si je me trompe mais je l'utilisais avant qu'il ne soit rendu public (vendredi)


Tu dois tre sur le channel de dveloppeurs.

----------


## nicorama

Ils vont tre  la version 24 avant la fin de l'anne. Ils sont pays  la release ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chrome 5, une nouvelle beta qui vaut le dtour*
*Encore plus rapide, elle intgre de trs nombreuses fonctionnalits : Flash, HTML 5 et navigation prive au menu*


Chrome 5.0.375.29 vient d'arriver sur le beta channel.

Cette fois-ci, et contrairement  la prcdente (lire ci-avant), on peut qualifier cette volution d'importante tant les nouvelles fonctionnalits et les amliorations sont nombreuses.

La premire d'entre elles concerne la vitesse.

On savait que Chrome tait rapide, notamment sur les contenus JavaScript. Cette beta l'est encore plus.

C'est en tout cas le message de l'quipe de dveloppement pour qui elle reprsente _ la progression en terme de vitesse et de performance la plus importante, avec une amlioration de 30 et 35 % aux benchmarks V8 et SunSpiders par rapport  la prcdente beta_ . Et de souligner que cette progression est de plus de 200 et 300 % si l'on compare avec la toute premire beta, sortie il y a  peine deux ans.

Chrome 5 est plus rapide, mais il devient aussi plus complet.

Les nouveauts ne manquent pas. L'intgration du *Flash* en natif tout d'abord (une volution annonce). Le plug-in d'Adobe sera par ailleurs automatiquement mis  jour. Un choix  l'oppos de celui d'Apple donc.

La *synchronisation* ne se limite plus simplement aux marque-pages. A prsent, plusieurs autres paramtres sont galement concerns (thmes, langues, page d'accueil, etc.).

Le *HTML 5* est aussi  l'honneur avec le support du glisser-dposer des fichiers (drag-and-drop), les sockets rseaux (qui amliore la communication avec les serveurs par rapport au XMLHttpRequest), l'Applications Cache (ou App Cache, ou Super Cookies, qui permettent de faire tourner des applications on-line en mode dconnect) ou la golocalisation. (lire par ailleurs :  Les principales nouveauts du HTML5 )

La golocalisation sera pour sa part active par dfaut. Une fonctionnalit qui concerne bien videmment majoritairement les smartphones.

Enfin, le mode * navigation prive  englobe  prsent les extensions*  il sera possible de les utiliser en navigation furtive sans laisser de trace.

Cette beta de Chrome 5 est donc quasiment *synchrone avec la version dveloppeur* (sur le dev channel) du navigateur de Google, une version qui est, par dfinition, moins stable.

Pour marquer le coup, Google a dcider de sortir une vido (en Flash donc). D'autres devraient suivre pour alimenter le  buzz .


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oarMXGq3gI&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oarMXGq3gI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


La beta de Chrome 5 est disponible aussi bien pour Windows que pour Linux ou Mac.


*Source* : L'annonce de la beta de Chrome 5

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Sduit(e) ou pas sduit(e) par cette beta ?

----------


## scorpking

Ils parlent du html5 mais pas du css3 qu'en est-il de son support en logique il devrait tre bien support mais les surprises sont nombreuses parfois.

----------


## Yorick

Chrome 4 (et safari 4) supporte dj trs bien le CSS3, mieux que FF.

Le truc qui m'emmerde avec chrome c'est qu'il ne tourne pas sur une session limite.

----------


## tontonnux

Apple, Google, Mozilla.

Tous ont choisi une "solution" bien diffrente pour la question du flashplayer.

Mozilla avec son gestionnaire de plugin qui devrait inciter les utilisateurs  le 
mettre  jour.

Google l'intgre nativement  chrome. Objectif un meilleur contrle et donc plus de stabilit/scurit ?

Apple qui lui choisit de le pousser vers la sortie (radical, mais en mme temps, il faut reconnatre que plus de flash... ben plus de problme avec le flashplayer...).

Qui a raison ? On verra bien...


En revanche, pour la golocalisation, j'aurai prfr avoir  l'activer moi-mme (opt-in) plutt que de devoir le dsactiver.

----------


## kamus

> Les nouveauts ne manquent pas. L'intgration du Flash en natif tout d'abord (une volution annonce). Le plug-in d'Adobe sera par ailleurs automatiquement mis  jour. Un choix  l'oppos de celui d'Apple donc.


enfin des gens qui ont tout compris.
on laisse le choix aux gens et on n'impose pas telle ou telle techno , contrairement  d'autres pommes pourries du net. Chrome va devinir numro 1 dans quelques temps c'est certain. Bizarrement , youtube tourne mieux sur Chrome que Safari ou IE  ::mouarf::

----------


## tontonnux

> on laisse le choix aux gens et on n'impose pas telle ou telle techno


Oui, et non... Faut reconnatre que pour le coup, Flash EST impos aux internautes.
Google semble plutt ne pas imposer une technologie AUX dveloppeurs. En revanche, un problme majeur qui viendrait  tre dcouvert dans une version future de FlashPlayer deviendrait de fait un problme de Chrome.

----------


## trenton

> enfin des gens qui ont tout compris.
> on laisse le choix aux gens et on n'impose pas telle ou telle techno , contrairement  d'autres pommes pourries du net. Chrome va devinir numro 1 dans quelques temps c'est certain. Bizarrement , youtube tourne mieux sur Chrome que Safari ou IE


Ah, Chrome, le nouveau MS Internet Explorer ?

----------


## kamus

> Oui, et non... Faut reconnatre que pour le coup, Flash EST impos aux internautes.


mais personne ne t'impose  consommer tel ou tel service sur le web si ce service requiert telle ou telle technologie.

Je n'ai pas de plugin divx sur ma machine , donc je n'utilise pas tel ou tel site.
Je n'ai pas le plugin veoh , donc je ne vais pas sur ce site point.

Donc personne n'impose quoi que ce soit, tu peux mme bloquer javascript , css et toutes les images.

Mais un browser n'est pas le contenu et doit laisser le choix des outils et plugins.

----------


## trenton

> mais personne ne t'impose  consommer tel ou tel service sur le web si ce service requiert telle ou telle technologie.


Il y a une diffrence entre "ne pas tre oblig de" et "avoir totalement le choix".

----------


## GanYoshi

> En revanche, pour la golocalisation, j'aurai prfr avoir  l'activer moi-mme (opt-in) plutt que de devoir le dsactiver.


On est d'accord, mais a ne serait plus Google...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Google chrome a eu un progrs formidable depuis son lancement.
Mais j'ai des doutes par rapport  la qualit de la protection de notre vie prive, il y a pas mal d'informations que google rcupre.

C'est pour a que j'utilise une version base sur Chromium nomm SWARE-Iron :

http://www.srware.net/en/software_sr...me_vs_iron.php

Les performances sont les mmes il n'y a que la notion de vie prive qui change ^^

Et comme dit prcdemment, tant que Chrome n'galera pas la richesse des extensions de Firefox, d'ici l, je ne pense pas qu'ils passeront leader directement devant Firefox 4 (qui sort en fin d'anne je crois.)

Chrome pour moi, c'est le 3me du podium (avec Opera et Firefox.)

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chrome 6 dj disponible*
*Pour les dveloppeurs deux semaines  peine aprs la beta de Chrome 5*


Les versions de Chrome, le navigateur de Google, se succdent en continu.

A peine deux semaines aprs l'arrive d'une beta de Chrome 5 riche en nouveauts (lire ci-avant), l'quipe de dveloppement vient d'annoncer celle de Chrome 6 sur le canal dveloppeur.

Pour l'instant, les volutions par rapport  Chrome 5 sont minimes (par exemple, amlioration de la copie d'adresses Web et de la gestion de la barre d'adresse).

Mais cette version 6 indique surtout que le travail sur la version 5 concerne  prsent son optimisation. A contrario, toutes les nouvelles fonctionnalits devraient donc tre implmentes dans cette nouvelle pr-version.

Elle indique aussi que Google continue  numroter ses versions  marche force en mlangeant volutions majeures, mineures et milestones.

Pour les plus tmraires, Chrome 6 est disponible sur le dev channel (NB : de Chromium, l'implmentation libre  la base de Chrome).


*Source* : L'annonce officielle de Google sur le blog de Chrome

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pourquoi Google semble-t-il tenir si peu compte de la numrotation classique gnralement utilise pour les versions successives d'un navigateur : marketing ou libert des quipes de dveloppement ?

----------


## bubulemaster

> Pourquoi Google semble-t-il tenir si peu compte de la numrotation classique gnralement utilise pour les versions successives d'un navigateur : marketing ou libert des quipes de dveloppement ?


Purement marketing je pense, certainement pour rattraper IE ou Opera.

Le problme, c'est qu'il sorte des versions tout le temps. Personne ne va suivre  mon avis.

----------


## j-berne

+1 Pour le marketing, la preuve : On en parle  ::aie::

----------


## Michal

> Le problme, c'est qu'il sorte des versions tout le temps. Personne ne va suivre  mon avis.


Par dfaut, chrome se met  jour tout seul. Je l'ai install et s'est mis  jour tout seul au fur et  mesure. Je ne suis pas les versions, je sais juste que j'ai constamment la dernire donc aucun problme pour suivre  :;):

----------


## Hikage

> Purement marketing je pense, certainement pour rattraper IE ou Opera.
> 
> Le problme, c'est qu'il sorte des versions tout le temps. Personne ne va suivre  mon avis.


En mme temps, les MAJ sont automatiques en arrire plan, donc tout le monde va suivre malgr lui  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> En mme temps, les MAJ sont automatiques en arrire plan, donc tout le monde va suivre malgr lui


Et franchement on va pas s'en plaindre. On a bien vu ce que a donne quand on ne "force" pas les mises  jour ... IE 6 !

Il ne faudrait pas arriver  un cas quivalent avec Chrome, dj qu'avec Firefox on en ressent les prmisses ( toujours des personnes sous Firefox 3.0 voir 2.x )

----------


## Barsy

> Et franchement on va pas s'en plaindre. On a bien vu ce que a donne quand on ne "force" pas les mises  jour ... IE 6 !
> 
> Il ne faudrait pas arriver  un cas quivalent avec Chrome, dj qu'avec Firefox on en ressent les prmisses ( toujours des personnes sous Firefox 3.0 voir 2.x )


Chez moi, IE est pass de la version 6  la 7 puis  la 8 tout seul...
C'est dans les entreprises que l'on empche les mises  jour automatiques du navigateur pour des raisons videntes.

Concernant Firefox par contre, je suis d'accord, il n'y a pas de MAJ automatique pour les versions majeures.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Google Chrome 5 et ses nombreuses amliorations sortent officiellement*
*Et simultanment sur Linux, Mac et Windows*


L'arrive de Chrome 6 sur le dev channel le laissait prsager (lire ci-avant), Chrome 5 tait en phase de finalisation.

Ce n'est donc pas une surprise de voir arriver aujourd'hui la version officielle du navigateur de Google avec ses nombreuses amliorations : dont une _ de 30 et 35 % aux benchmarks V8 et SunSpiders_  dans la prise en charge des contenus en JavaScript, l'intgration du Flash en natif, la synchronisation qui touche  prsent la quasi totalit des paramtres et donnes du navigateur (thmes, homepage, etc.), et un trs gros travail sur le HTML 5.

Le HTML 5 est en effet  l'honneur dans cette version avec le support du glisser-dposer des fichiers (drag-and-drop), les sockets rseaux (qui amliore la communication avec les serveurs par rapport au XMLHttpRequest), l'Applications Cache (ou App Cache, ou Super Cookies, qui permettent de faire tourner des applications on-line en mode dconnect) ou la golocalisation (active par dfaut).

Petite modification de l'UI, les marques-pages sont  prsent grs dans un onglet ddi.

Quant au mode  navigation prive , il englobe  prsent galement les extensions.

Enfin, et c'est une bonne surprise Google Chrome 5 sort simultanment et pour la premire fois sur Linux, Mac et Windows.

a se passe par ici.
http://www.google.com/chrome


Pour mmoire, et pour les plus curieux, Chrome 6 est d'ores et dj disponible sur le dev channel.
http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel

Quant aux versions ultrieures (7 ? 8 ? 9 ? ), elles devraient intgrer la reconnaissance vocale si l'on en croit les dclarations faites au Google I/O par Ian Fette, le responsable produit de Chrome, pour qui diriger son navigateur avec la voix est certainement un des dfis les plus prometteurs pour Internet.

Il n'a en revanche  et bien videmment  pas donn la moindre date pour la ralisation d'un tel type d'API.

*Source* : Annonce officielle de Google


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette nouvelle version de Chrome : trs bonne, moyenne, mauvaise?

----------


## spidermario

> Quant aux versions ultrieures (7 ? 8 ? 9 ? ), elles devraient intgrer la reconnaissance vocale si l'on en croit les dclarations faites au Google I/O par Ian Fette, le responsable produit de Chrome, pour qui diriger son navigateur avec la voix est certainement un des dfis les plus prometteurs pour Internet.


Je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu (et Opera le fait depuis un moment).

----------


## huit_six

Aprs les numros de version qui convergent vers pi ou e, Google a invent les numros de version qui tendent vers l'infini en temps fini  :;): .

----------


## PommeCassis

A chaque news sur Chrome, on a les messages habituels critiquant les numros de versions... srieusement on s'en fiche. L'important ce sont les amliorations apportes et je pense qu'elles sont plutt bonne de ce ct l.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> A chaque news sur Chrome, on a les messages habituelles critiquant les numros de versions... srieusement on s'en fiche. L'important ce sont les amliorations apportes et je pense qu'elles sont plutt bonne de ce cot l.


hier soir j'ai install le dernier Chrome sur mon netbook, je l'avais supprim pour passer  SRWare Iron...et bien j'ai des temps de rponse catastrophiques et Flash marche une fois sur deux ("missing plugin" apparait  la place de l'animation Flash) bizarre  ::(:

----------


## Bakura

> hier soir j'ai install le dernier Chrome sur mon netbook, je l'avais supprim pour passer  SRWare Iron...et bien j'ai des temps de rponse catastrophiques et Flash marche une fois sur deux ("missing plugin" apparait  la place de l'animation Flash) bizarre


Je ne sais pas si tu as trouv la solution, mais en tout cas sur la version bta que j'utilise ils ont volontairement dsactiv le plug-in Flash intgr  cause de problmes de scurits visiblement (ils attendent qu'Adobe le mette  jour avant de le ractiver). J'imagine qu'ils ont fait pareil sur la stable, et tu peux forcer l'activation en ajoutant --enable-internal-flash  la fin de la cible de l'exe.

----------


## pascalfares

Les extentions sont bien la! (en 2010) et franchement j'utilise en parallle firefox et chrome (Linux)(chrome pour les applications google apps: gmail, calendar, sites, groupe, etc...)

----------


## huit_six

> A chaque news sur Chrome, on a les messages habituels critiquant les numros de versions... srieusement on s'en fiche. L'important ce sont les amliorations apportes et je pense qu'elles sont plutt bonne de ce ct l.


Hum, c'tait une petite blagounette hein, pas une critique acerbe de la stratgie de numrotation made in Google...  :;): 
Cela dit, je suis parfaitement d'accord, les amliorations sont intressantes en effet. Notamment, je me surprends  utiliser la traduction automatique bien plus souvent que ce que j'aurais imagin.
Et franchement, j'adore les botes de saisie de texte redimensionnables, en particulier sur developpez... ::ccool::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Apple aide le dveloppement de Chrome*
*Et corrige deux failles majeures de scurit du navigateur de Google*


Certes, les navigateurs d'Apple et de Google partagent le mme moteur

Certes.

Mais la nouvelle a tout de mme de quoi surprendre. L'diteur de Safari a particip  sans contre-partie - au dveloppement de son concurrent Chrome.

Le bilan des correctifs apports  Chrome 5.0.375.70, publis hier par Google, crdite trs officiellement Apple de deux participations.

Ces deux correctifs ne sont en plus pas ngligeables puisqu'ils colmatent deux failles qualifies de majeures par l'quipe de de dveloppement de Chrome elle-mme.





Pour mmoire, les deux navigateurs utilisent des variantes diffrentes de WebKit.

Il est fort probable (mais pas certain) que ces correctifs portent sur la partie commune du moteur utilise par Safari et Chrome. Et qu'Apple ait donc avant tout travaill pour son propre compte.

Les plus positifs d'entre vous y verront un bel exemple de collaboration (force ou non) et un beau geste de Google.
Les autres diront qu'au regard de la concurrence acharne que se livre les deux socits, il ne s'agit tout au plus que d'une simple anecdote.

A chacun de voir.

On notera au passage que Chrome 5.0.375.70, la plus rcente des version stables, est disponible.


*Source* : L'annonce des correctifs de Google Chrome

----------


## bioinfornatics

c'est a la force du libre  ::ccool::

----------


## tbassetto

Selon moi c'est une anecdote. Les corrections ont t srement faites sur la partie commune du code.

----------


## GanYoshi

> c'est a la force du libre


+1 



> Selon moi c'est une anecdote. Les corrections ont t srement faites sur la partie commune du code.


+1  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> c'est a la force du libre


Certes, mais cela existe aussi au niveau des logiciels propritaires.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Certes, mais cela existe aussi au niveau des logiciels propritaires.


Oui bien sr, d'ailleurs je cherchais un exemple connu pour lui prouver mais je ne trouve pas, dis lui toi.  :;):

----------


## dams78

> Certes, mais cela existe aussi au niveau des logiciels propritaires.


Alors l je demande  voir...

----------


## umeboshi

> Alors l je demande  voir...


Genre a :
http://www.thesiteoueb.net/modules/n...p?storyid=4414  ::ccool::

----------


## dams78

> Genre a :
> http://www.thesiteoueb.net/modules/n...p?storyid=4414


C'est pas vraiment le mme cas, dans ton exemple il s'agit d'une faille de scurit trouve par un dveloppeur tiers, je me trompe?

----------


## umeboshi

> C'est pas vraiment le mme cas, dans ton exemple il s'agit d'une faille de scurit trouve par un dveloppeur tiers, je me trompe?


En effet, c'est pas exactement le mme cas, mais c'est le mme objectif : communiquer  un tiers une faille dtecte, pour viter que la faille fasse trop de dgts.

----------


## dams78

> En effet, c'est pas exactement le mme cas, mais c'est le mme objectif : communiquer  un tiers une faille dtecte, pour viter que la faille fasse trop de dgts.


Alors que l il s'agit de deux boites utilisant le mme logiciel open source et participant  son code.

Ton exemple au contraire me fait penser  la carte  puce, arrtez moi si je me trompe, mais il y a un ingnieur qui a russi  "pirater" les cartes  puce et quand il a voulu avertir les constructeurs, ceux-ci ont port plainte pour piratages et le pire c'est qu'ils ont eu gain de cause...
Donc comme le disait bioinfornatics : c'est a la force du libre

----------


## umeboshi

> Alors que l il s'agit de deux boites utilisant le mme logiciel open source et participant  son code.
> 
> Ton exemple au contraire me fait penser  la carte  puce, arrtez-moi si je me trompe, mais il y a un ingnieur qui a russi  "pirater" les cartes  puce et quand il a voulu avertir les constructeurs, ceux-ci ont port plainte pour piratages et le pire c'est qu'ils ont eu gain de cause...
> Donc comme le disait bioinfornatics : c'est a la force du libre


Euh pas tout  fait, mais tout est crit dans l'article. Le mec a trouv une faille sur l'iphone par hasard, et il en a fait part  Apple, il n'a pas tent de pirater l'OS ou quoi que ce soit pour la trouver. 

Par rapport  ton exemple, c'est interdit de faire ce qu'il a fait, c'est donc normal qu'il se fasse punir. L il y a rellement piratage, mme si soit-disant, il fait a pour la scurit... C'est pareil si tu hack un site web, mme si c'est pour rigoler et que tu ne casses ou ne rcupres pas d'infos, tu risques gros car c'est illgal.

----------


## Invit

> Pour mmoire, les deux navigateurs utilisent des variantes diffrentes de WebKit.
> 
> Les autres diront qu'au regard de la concurrence acharne que se livre les deux socits, il ne s'agit tout au plus que d'une simple anecdote.


Cela prouve que l'on peut dvelopper des logiciels diffrents avec une exprience utilisateur diffrente sur la mme base avec un Gain pour l'utilisateur ( pas de bug c'est mieux pour l'image de marque aussi...).
Une anecdote qui montre bien qu'il y a d'autres faons de voir que le tout est ferm.

----------


## GanYoshi

> C'est pas vraiment le mme cas, dans ton exemple il s'agit d'une faille de scurit trouve par un dveloppeur tier, je me trompe?


Exactement et a n'a rien  voir avec Apple et Google. 
Dans le cas d'Apple et Google, Apple se rend compte qu'il y a une faille et la corrige, dans les autres cas on communique juste sur l'existence d'une faille.

----------


## henolivier

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d79...r/#post4998075

Je pense qu'on peut imaginer qu'il s'agit de la mme chose ici entre Microsoft et Adobe. 
Microsoft a corrig une faille dans l'Acrobat d'Adobe.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d79...r/#post4998075
> 
> Je pense qu'on peut imaginer qu'il s'agit de la mme chose ici entre Microsoft et Adobe. 
> Microsoft a corrig une faille dans l'Acrobat d'Adobe.


Mais puisqu'on te dit que c'est nul, puisque a concerne le Grand Mchant Microsoft, et que ce n'est pas libre ... (PS : Je n'ouvre mme pas le lien, je connais dj les rponses des ...)

----------


## dams78

> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d79...r/#post4998075
> 
> Je pense qu'on peut imaginer qu'il s'agit de la mme chose ici entre Microsoft et Adobe. 
> Microsoft a corrige une faille dans l'Acrobat d'Adobe.


J'ai pas tout lu mais on sait comment ils ont corrig la faille? Dans quel contexte, etc. (Genre sans avoir le code?).




> Mais puisqu'on te dit que c'est nul, puisque a concerne le Grand Mchant Microsoft, et que ce n'est pas libre ... (PS : Je n'ouvre mme pas le lien, je connais dj les rponses des ...)


Oooohhhhh, on dirait le vilain petit canard.

----------


## henolivier

> J'ai pas tout lu mais on sait comment ils ont corrig la faille? Dans quel contexte, etc. (Genre sans avoir le code?).


Aucune ide, j'ai pas tout lu non plus, je me suis juste rappel d'un problme Adobe corrig par une compagnie tierce (je pensais que c'tait mozilla dans mes souvenirs). 
Cela doit surement tre gard secret (un peu comme on ne sait toujours pas si les 2 corrections d'Apple viennent de Webkit ou sont directement appliques sous Chrome, du moins, je n'ai rien vu qui le dterminait). 

Pour corriger la faille, potentiellement, ils ont peut-tre fait comme la plupart des hackers de systme, ils dcompilent pour regarder le code et trouver des failles. 

J'ai travaill pour une boite il y a quelques annes, nous avions eu un norme problme avec un gros logiciel, 
un bug non identifi mais sur lequel on tombait, comme l'entreprise vendant le produit a mis du temps  ragir, certains collgues ont dcompil le code source, corrig le problme, recompil (et envoy la correction  l'entreprise). 

Ce n'est qu'une supposition, je n'en sais pas plus que toi sur a, peut tre tait-ce juste dire la faille est l ou directement proposer le patch test...

----------

